# Granny Storm Crow's list- 2009



## Storm Crow

How this list came about-

"If the truth won't do, then something is wrong!"

Those were the furious words of my grandfather to my Mother.  I had walked in from joyfully stuffing my face with red raspberries in the garden, straight into "war zone"! My gentle grandfather in a fury, his hand raised! Mom was just beginning to shrink back away from him. They saw me and quickly sent me away.  But it was too late, the scene and the words were seared into my 5-year-old brain. That was over 55 years ago, but I still remember it clearly. My grandfather was a minister, one very short step away from God in my 5 year old mind. It was one of those life changing moments. It is still rare for me to tell a lie.  I never found out what my Mother's lie was.

As I child, I suffered a traumatic head injury. Another child tried to murder me with a hammer. I was left with frequent migraines. At 19, like many rebellious teens, I tried cannabis.  It took about a year for me to make the connection between using cannabis and the absence of my normally frequent migraines.  I have used cannabis ever since. 

I am an avid reader. While perusing an old book on herbal medicine, I read how the little old ladies of Mexico made and used a cannabis/tequila rub on their arthritic hands. Then I met Joey, an epileptic musician. He told me another interesting fact- when he had pot he could cut his medication in half! On a camping trip years later, I smelled an unmistakable odor. Following my nose, I was totally shocked to find a grandmotherly lady in her 70s puffing away on a delicate oriental pipe.  "Parkinson's. And the pot's way cheaper than the pills!" Her nephew kept her well supplied, she said.  We had a nice chat about various medical uses of cannabis.

Epilepsy, Parkinson's, arthritis, and my migraines! What else was it good for? Yet every news article on cannabis that I saw, claimed one new horror after another.  Men grew breasts and were impotent. Women became sterile or miscarried.  It made you crazy and murderous.  Made you lazy and do nothing.  It caused cancer and heart attacks...What I had learned on my own and from others and what I was being told in the press were so different! 

What was the truth?   I began researching.  I printed the first studies up and kept them in a notebook, just as a personal reference. The notebook quickly filled.  I started a Word file of the URLs and on July 30 2007, I posted it. It continues to grow. 


Here's some of what I have found.  All I've done is copy the URLs, then put them all in some semblance order for everyone to use as a reference.  Please feel free to share this list with anyone who could benefit from it.


----------



## Storm Crow

ADD/ ADHD

    Marijuana and ADD Therapeutic uses of Medical Marijuana in the treatment of ADD
http://www.onlinepot.org/medical/add&mmj.htm

Cannabis as a medical treatment for attention deficit disorder
http://www.chanvre-info.ch/info/en/Cannabis-as-a-medical-treatment.html

Cannabinoids effective in animal model of hyperactivity disorder
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=162#4

Cannabis 'Scrips to Calm Kids?
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,117541,00.html

THC normalized impaired psychomotor performance and mood
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20071001105829361

Moderate cannabis use has a positive effect on treatment for cocaine dependence in patients with comorbid ADHD and cocaine dependence
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20061210235129584

Cannabis Improves Symptoms of ADHD
http://cache.search.yahoo-ht2.akadn...w=cannabis+adhd&d=dXlmEi72RErA&icp=1&.intl=us

    Fitness to drive in spite (because) of THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl.../[Fitness_to_drive_in_spite__because__of_THC]

    Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml




ADDICTION RISK- PHYSICAL

Women's Guide to the UofC
http://wguide.uchicago.edu/9substance.html

Cannabis Basics
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_basics.shtml

10 Things Every Parent, Teenager & Teacher Should Know  About  Marijuana  (4th Q)
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_flyer1.shtml

Marijuana Myths, Claim No. 9
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth9.shtml

Moderate cannabis use has a positive effect on treatment for cocaine dependence in patients with comorbid ADHD and cocaine dependence
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20061210235129584

    Excerpt from the Merck Manual
http://www.ukcia.org/research/merck.htm

     Relative Addictiveness of Various Substances
http://www.ukcia.org/research/addictiv.htm




AIDS  see HIV


ALCOHOLISM

    Role of cannabinoid receptors in alcohol abuse
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/30338.php

 Cannabidiol, Antioxidants, and Diuretics in Reversing Binge Ethanol-Induced Neurotoxicity
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/c...nd&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

    Cannabis substitution
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=86

    Cannabis as a Substitute for Alcohol
http://ccrmg.org/journal/03sum/substitutealcohol.html





ALLERGIES TO CANNABIS

    Sensitization and Allergy to Cannabis sativa Leaves in a Population of Tomato Sensitized Patients.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/2/1629.htm

    Allergic rhinoconjunctivitis caused by Cannabis sativa pollen 
http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/local_links.php?linkid=4823&catid=21 




ALS

    Cannabinol delays symptom onset
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=16183560

    Marijuana in the management of amyotrophic lateral sclerosis  (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/11467101 

    Cannabis use in patients with amyotrophic lateral sclerosis.   (may need free registration)    http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/15055508

    Cannabis' Potential Exciting Researchers in Treatment of ALS, Parkinson's Disease
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=104




ALZHEIMER'S

    MARIJUANA SLOWS ALZHEIMER'S DECLINE
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v05/n307/a10.html

    Marijuana may block Alzheimer's     
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4286435.stm

Prevention of Alzheimer's Disease Pathology by Cannabinoids
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/25/8/1904

Marijuana's Active Ingredient Shown to Inhibit Primary Marker of Alzheimer's Disease
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/articles/ca060809.htm

Dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease with anorexia
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

Dronabinol in the treatment of refractory agitation in Alzheimers disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=92

Effects of dronabinol on anorexia and disturbed behavior in patients with Alzheimer's disease.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=59

Cannabinoids reduce the progression of Alzheimer's disease in animals
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=187#1

 Molecular Link between the Active Component of Marijuana and Alzheimer's Disease Pathology
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/17140265/abstract/A_Molecular_Link_between_the_Active_Component_of_Marijuana_and_Alzheimer's_Disease_Pathology

THC inhibits primary marker of Alzheimer's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=225#3

Cannabinoid receptor stimulation is anti-inflammatory and improves memory in old rats
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17561311?dopt=Abstract

    Alzheimer's disease; taking the edge off with cannabinoids?
http://www.nature.com/bjp/journal/v152/n5/abs/0707446a.html

     US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html




AMOTIVATIONAL SYNDROME

Amotivational Syndrome
http://leda.lycaeum.org/?ID=12454

Marijuana Myths, Claim No. 11
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannab...is_myth11.shtml

Debunking 'Amotivational Syndrome'
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v06/n400/a06.html

 Debunking the Amotivational Syndrome
http://www.drugscience.org/Petition/C3F.html

Cannabis Use Not Linked To So-Called "Amotivational Syndrome"
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Grou...tm_format=print





ANECDOTAL / PERSONAL STORIES

    Shared Comments and Observations
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/comments_and_observations.htm

Cannabis Sativa (Marijuana) for Fibromyalgia
http://www.fibromyalgia-reviews.com/Drg_Marijuana.cfm

ANECDOTAL ARTICLES
http://cannabislink.ca/medical/#medanecdotal

Testimonials
http://www.benefitsofmarijuana.com/testimonials.html

Bud Buddies
http://budbuddies.com/buddy_testimonials.htm 




ANTI-BACTERIAL PROPERTIES

Antibacterial Cannabinoids from Cannabis sativa
http://pubs.acs.org/cgi-bin/sample.cgi/jnprdf/2008/71/i08/html/np8002673.html

    Killing bacteria with cannabis
http://arstechnica.com/journals/science.ars/2008/08/26/killing-bacteria-with-cannabis

    Chemicals in Marijuana May Fight MRSA
http://www.webmd.com/news/20080904/marijuana-chemicals-may-fight-mrsa




ANTI-INFLAMMATORY PROPERTIES

    ANALGESIC AND ANTIINFLAMMATORY ACTIVITY OF CONSTITUENTS OF CANNABIS SATIVA L.
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AnalgesicAndAntiInflammatoryActivityofConstituents.html

    Why Cannabis Stems Inflammation
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080720222549.htm

Cannabidiol decreases bone resorption by inhibiting RANK/RANKL expression and pro-inflammatory cytokines during experimental periodontitis in rats.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...es_during_experimental_periodontitis_in_rats_



ANTI- OXIDANT PROPERTIES

    US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html


----------



## Storm Crow

ANOREXIA-see APPETITE STIMULANT




ANXIOLYTIC EFFECTS

Cannabidiol, a Cannabis sativa constituent, as an antipsychotic drug
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0100-879X2006000400001&script=sci_arttext#Text

	The association between anxiety and alcohol versus cannabis abuse disorders among adolescents in primary care settings
http://fampra.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/cmn049

	The efficacy and safety of nabilone (a synthetic cannabinoid) in the treatment of anxiety
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=229&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC.

Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic. A double-blind, controlled clinical trial on cannabidiol vs. amisulpride in acute schizophrenia.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=213&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC

	Single-dose study of nabilone in anxious volunteers.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=236&&search_pattern=blood,pressure





APPETITE STIMULANT

	Dronabinol an effective appetite stimulant?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=188

	THC improves appetite and reverses weight loss in AIDS patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=189

	Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=191

	Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

	The synthetic cannabinoid nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

	Safety and efficacy of dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimer&#8217;s disease 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

	The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

	Effects of dronabinol on anorexia and disturbed behavior in patients with Alzheimer's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=59

	Dronabinol as a treatment for anorexia associated with weight loss in patients with AIDS.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=21

	Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol for appetite stimulation in cancer-associated anorexia
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=52

	Effect of dronabinol on nutritional status in HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=150

	Dronabinol stimulates appetite and causes weight gain in HIV patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=20

	Dronabinol effects on weight in patients with HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=45

Recent clinical experience with dronabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=90

	Dronabinol enhancement of appetite in cancer patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=149

	Effects of smoked marijuana on food intake and body weight 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=117

	Behavioral analysis of marijuana effects on food intake in humans.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=118

	Cancer-related anorexia-cachexia syndrome
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ial_from_the_Cannabis_In_Cachexia_Study_Group

	THC effective in appetite and weight loss in severe lung disease (COPD)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=191#2

	Machinery Of The 'Marijuana Munchies'
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/12/051226102503.htm

	Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Comparison of orally administered cannabis extract and delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol in treating patients with cancer-related anorexia-cachexia syndrome: a multicenter, phase III, randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled clinical trial from the Cannabis-in-Cachexia-Study-Group.
	(may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16849753?prt=true




ARTHRITIS

	Cannabidiol is an oral anti-arthritic therapeutic in murine collagen-induced arthritis
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/97/17/9561

	The Cannabinergic System as a Target for Anti-inflammatory Therapies
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/ctmc/2006/00000006/00000013/art00008

	Sativex in the treatment of pain caused by rheumatoid arthritis
http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/45/1/50

	Suppression of fibroblast metalloproteinases by ajulemic acid,
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16927387

	The antinociceptive effect of Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol in the arthritic rat 
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...c_rat_involves_the_CB_2__cannabinoid_receptor

	Synergy between Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine in the arthritic rat
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ocannabinol_and_morphine_in_the_arthritic_rat

	Cannabis based medicine eases pain and suppresses disease
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/33376.php

	Pot-Based Drug Promising for Arthritis
http://www.webmd.com/rheumatoid-arthritis/news/20051108/pot-based-drug-promising-for-arthritis

Anti-inflammatory compound from cannabis found in herbs
http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2008/June/24060801.asp

ANALGESIC AND ANTIINFLAMMATORY ACTIVITY OF CONSTITUENTS OF CANNABIS SATIVA L..
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AnalgesicAndAntiInflammatoryActivityofConstituents.html

	US Patent 6132762 - Transcutaneous application of marijuana
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6132762.html

	Cannabis May Suppress Immune System
http://lupus.webmd.com/news/20030415/cannabis-may-suppress-immune-system







ASTHMA

	The Cannabinergic System as a Target for Anti-inflammatory Therapies
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/ctmc/2006/00000006/00000013/art00008

	Acute and subacute bronchial effects of oral cannabinoids.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=44

	Comparison of bronchial effects of nabilone and terbutaline
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=43

	Bronchial effects of aerosolized delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=109

	Bronchodilator effect of delta1-tetrahydrocannabinol administered by aerosol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=60

	Effects of smoked marijuana in experimentally induced asthma.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=57

	Marijuana and oral delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol on specific airway conductance
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=67

New Synthetic Delta-9-THC Inhaler Offers Safe, Rapid Delivery
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/22937.php

Smoked marijuana and oral delta-9-THC on specific airway conductance in asthmatic subjects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/SmokedAndOralInAsthmatic.php

ANALGESIC AND ANTIINFLAMMATORY ACTIVITY OF CONSTITUENTS OF CANNABIS SATIVA L.
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AnalgesicAndAntiInflammatoryActivityofConstituents.html




ATHEROSCLEROSIS

	Marijuana Chemical Fights Hardened Arteries
http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/news/20050406/marijuana-chemical-fights-hardened-arteries

Does Cannabis Hold the Key to Treating Cardiometabolic Disease (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/525040_print

Cannabis may keep arteries clear
http://www.gnn.tv/headlines/2634/Cannabis_may_help_keep_arteries_clear

The Cannabinergic System as a Target for Anti-inflammatory Therapies
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/ctmc/2006/00000006/00000013/art00008

Cannabis compound tackles blood vessel disease
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/22658.php

Medical marijuana: study shows that THC slows atherosclerosis
http://thenexthurrah.typepad.com/the_next_hurrah/2005/04/medical_marijua.html

Cardiovascular Effects of Cannabis
http://www.idmu.co.uk/canncardio.htm







AUTISM

	Autism and Medical Marijuana
http://autism.com/treatable/drug/marijuana_org.htm

	THE SAM PROJECT: James D.
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/articles/james_d.htm

Medical marijuana: a valuable treatment for autism?
http://www.autismwebsite.com/ari/newsletter/marijuana.htm

	Sam&#8217;s Story: Using Medical Cannabis to Treat Autism Spectrum Disorder
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/cmu/SamsStory.htm


----------



## Storm Crow

BIPOLAR DISORDER

    The Use of Cannabis as a Mood Stabilizer in Bipolar Disorder: Anecdotal Evidence and the Need for Clinical Research
http://www.ukcia.org/research/TheUseofCannabisasaMoodStabilizerinBipolarDisorder.html

     Cannabinoids in bipolar affective disorder: a review and discussion of their therapeutic potential.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15888515?dopt=Abstract&holding=f1000,f1000m,isrctn

    Cannabis in bipolar
http://www.pendulum.org/bpnews/archive/001628.html

    Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml

    The effect of extreme marijuana use on the long-term course of bipolar I illness: a single case study.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=247





BLOOD PRESSURE

    Lowering of Blood Pressure Through Use of Hashish
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/lowering_of_blood_pressure_through_use_of_hashish 

    Blood Pressure Lowered With Cannabis Component
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/blood_pressure_lowered_with_cannabis_component 




BRAIN CELLS- see NEURONS




BRAIN- PHYSICAL EFFECTS

    Effects of frequent marijuana use on brain tissue volume and composition
http://www.ukcia.org/research/EffectsOfFrequentMarrijuanaUseOnBrainTissueVolumeAndComposition.htm




BONES- see OSTEOPOROSIS




CANCER- BREAST

    Anandamide inhibits human breast cancer cell proliferation
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/abstract/95/14/8375

Inhibition of Human Breast and Prostate Cancer Cell Proliferation1
http://endo.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/141/1/118

Antitumor Activity of Plant Cannabinoids
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/318/3/1375

9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Inhibits Cell Cycle Progression in Human Breast Cancer
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/66/13/6615

Cannabidiol inhibits tumour growth in leukaemia and breast cancer
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=220#2

THC and prochlorperazine effective in reducing vomiting in women following breast surgery
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=219#1

Cannabidiol Dramatically Inhibits Breast Cancer Cell Growth
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...inhibits_breast_cancer_cell_growth_study_says 

Medical Marijuana Takes On New Meaning for Metastatic Breast Cancer
http://www.healthcentral.com/breast-cancer/c/78/16646/takes-cancer/

Cannabidiol may be helpful in reducing the aggressiveness of breast cancer cells
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20071124003153693

    JunD is involved in the antiproliferative effect of Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol on human breast cancer cells
http://www.knockoutscience.com/showabstract.php?pmid=18454173

    Cannabis Compound May Stop Metastatic Breast Cancer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/11/19/AR2007111900834.html






CANCER- CERVICAL

    Arachidonyl ethanolamide induces apoptosis of uterine cervix cancer cells 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=4999486af798f12243a344307d083fe1

    Marijuana Ingredients Slow Invasion by Cervical and Lung Cancer Cells
http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/20071226/pot-slows-cancer-in-test-tube



CANCER- COLORECTAL

    Anandamide, induces cell death in colorectal carcinoma cells
http://gut.bmj.com/cgi/content/abstract/54/12/1741

Cannabinoids and cancer: potential for colorectal cancer therapy.  (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16042581

Marijuana takes on colon cancer
http://www.newscientist.com/article...r.html?DCMP=ILC-hmts&nsref=news9_head_dn14451

    Cannabis compound clue to colon cancer
http://www.newscientist.com/channel...-colon-cancer.html?feedId=drugs-alcohol_rss20




CANCER- GLIOMA/ BRAIN

    Anti-tumor effects of cannabidiol
http://www.hempworld.com/HempPharm/articles/milanstudy.html

    Pots cancer healing properties
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking2/CancerKiller.html

Cannabinoids Inhibit the Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor Pathway in Gliomas
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/short/64/16/5617

Inhibition of Glioma Growth in Vivo
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/reprint/61/15/5784.pdf

Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in patients with recurrent glioblastoma multiforme.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=193

Cannabidiol triggers caspase activation and oxidative stress in human glioma cells.
http://www.ihop-net.org/UniPub/iHOP/pm/12214911.html?pmid=16909207

Cannabis extract makes brain tumors shrink, halts growth of blood vessels
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/12088.php

THC tested against brain tumour in pilot clinical study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=222#1

THC inhibits cell cycle progression in human glioblastoma multiforme cells
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/10/1467.htm

Down-regulation of tissue inhibitor of metalloproteinases-1 in gliomas
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/12/1563.htm

Cannabinoids inhibit glioma cell invasion by down-regulating matrix metalloproteinase-2 expression.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/3/1697.htm

Anti-Tumor Effects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AntiTumorEffects.htm




CANCER- LEUKEMIA

    Cannabis-induced cytotoxicity in leukemic cell lines
http://bloodjournal.hematologylibrary.org/cgi/content/abstract/105/3/1214

    Cannabidiol-Induced Apoptosis in Human Leukemia Cells
http://molpharm.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/70/3/897

    Marijuana's Active Ingredient Kills Leukemia Cells
http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=7107

    Targeting CB2 cannabinoid receptors  to treat malignant lymphoblastic disease
http://bloodjournal.hematologylibrary.org/cgi/reprint/100/2/627.pdf

    Cannabinoids induce incomplete maturation of cultured human leukemia cells  (1987)
http://www.osti.gov/energycitations/product.biblio.jsp?osti_id=5164483

    {Delta}9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-Induced Apoptosis in Jurkat Leukemia T Cells
http://mcr.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/4/8/549

Cannabidiol inhibits tumour growth in leukaemia and breast cancer
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=220#2

    Enhancing the in vitro cytotoxic activity of Delta(9)-THC in leukemic cells through a combinatorial approach.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/7/1854.htm




CANCER- LUNG

    Antineoplastic activity of cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AntineoplasticActivityOfCannabinoids/default.html

    Delta(9)-Tetrahydrocannabinol inhibits epithelial growth factor-induced lung cancer cell migration
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._as_well_as_its_growth_and_metastasis_in_vivo

    Smoking Cannabis Does Not Cause Cancer Of Lung or Upper Airways
http://ccrmg.org/journal/05aut/nocancer.html

    No association between lung cancer and cannabis smoking in large study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=219#2

    Marijuana Smoking Found Non-Carcinogenic
http://www.medpagetoday.com/HematologyOncology/LungCancer/tb/3393

    CLAIM #4: MARIJUANA CAUSES LUNG DISEASE
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth4.shtml


    Marijuana Ingredients Slow Invasion by Cervical and Lung Cancer Cells
http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/20071226/pot-slows-cancer-in-test-tube

Marijuana May Fight Lung Tumors
http://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/news/20070417/marijuana-may-fight-lung-tumors

Anti-Tumor Effects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AntiTumorEffects.htm




CANCER- LYMPHOMA

    Cannabinoid Receptor Agonists May Be Novel Class of Anti-Lymphoma Agents
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/cannabinoids_and_lymphoma.htm 





CANCER- MELANOMA

    Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

    Intractable nausea and vomiting due to gastrointestinal mucosal metastases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=35

CANCER- ORAL

    Smoking of cannabis does not increase risk for oral cancer
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=175#1

    Marijuana use and Risk of Oral Squamous Cell Carcinoma
http://web.archive.org/web/20060112...ia.org/research/OralSquamousCellCarcinoma.pdf






CANCER- PANCREATIC 

    Cannabinoids Induce Apoptosis of Pancreatic Tumor Cells
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/66/13/6748




CANCER- PROSTATE

    Inhibition of Human Breast and Prostate Cancer Cell Proliferation
http://endo.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/141/1/118

    Cannabinoid Receptor as a Novel Target for the Treatment of Prostate Cancer
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/reprint/65/5/1635.pdf


----------



## Storm Crow

CANCER- PROSTATE

    Inhibition of Human Breast and Prostate Cancer Cell Proliferation
http://endo.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/141/1/118

    Cannabinoid Receptor as a Novel Target for the Treatment of Prostate Cancer
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/reprint/65/5/1635.pdf




CANCER- RISK CANNABIS VS TOBACCO

Cannabis Smoke and Cancer: Assessing the Risk    
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6891

    Cannabis and tobacco smoke are not equally carcinogenic
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1277837

    Smoking Marijuana Does Not Cause Lung Cancer
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v05/n1065/a03.html

    Blunt Smokers Link Dependence Potential To Nicotine
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/52838.php

    Premiere British Medical Journal Pronounces Marijuana Safer Than Alcohol, Tobacco
http://cannabislink.ca/medical/safer.html

    Why Doesn't Smoking Marijuana Cause Cancer?
http://www.healthcentral.com/drdean/408/14275.html

    Marijuana Smoking Found Non-Carcinogenic
http://www.medpagetoday.com/HematologyOncology/LungCancer/tb/3393




CANCER- SKIN

    Inhibition of skin tumor growth
http://www.jci.org/cgi/content/full/111/1/43?ijkey=MpUgjDbqHybAU

    Cannabis Reduces Skin Cancer
http://www.onlinepot.org/medical/skincancerreport.htm




CANCER- TESTICULAR

The antiemetic efficacy of nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Chemotherapy for Testicular Cancer
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/shared_comments/testicularchemo.htm




CANCER- VARIOUS/ UNNAMED

    Derivatives of cannabis for anti-cancer treatment
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2005-06/thuo-do060605.php

Cancer Killer
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking2/CancerKiller.html

    Anandamide Induces Apoptosis
http://www.jbc.org/cgi/content/abstract/275/41/31938

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    The effects of smoked cannabis in painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=96

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol for appetite stimulation
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=52

    Dronabinol and prochlorperazine in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=28

    Dronabinol enhancement of appetite in cancer patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=149

    Efficacy of tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=31

    Inhalation marijuana as an antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=155

    Nabilone versus domperidone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    Nabilone vs. placebo in chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=156

    The antiemetic activity of tetrahydrocanabinol versus metoclopramide
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=24

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic for patients receiving cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=5

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic in cancer patients receiving high-dose methotrexate
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=23

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) as an antiemetic in patients treated with cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=27

    Amelioration of cancer chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting by delta-9-THC
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=107

    Superiority of nabilone over prochlorperazine as an antiemetic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=126

    Analgesic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=16

    The analgesic properties of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and codeine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=17

    Comparison of orally administered cannabis extract and delta-9-THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ial_from_the_Cannabis_In_Cachexia_Study_Group

    Cannabis May Help Combat Cancer-causing Herpes Viruses
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/09/040923092627.htm

    Marijuana Smoking Found Non-Carcinogenic
http://www.medpagetoday.com/HematologyOncology/LungCancer/tb/3393

     HU-331, is More Potent and Less Cardiotoxic than Doxorubicin
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/322/2/646

    Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Anti-Tumor Effects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AntiTumorEffects.htm


----------



## Storm Crow

CANNABIDIOL

Cannabidiol, Antioxidants, and Diuretics in Reversing Binge Ethanol-Induced Neurotoxicity
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/c...nd&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

    Cannabinol delays symptom onset
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=16183560

    Cannabidiol is an oral anti-arthritic therapeutic in murine collagen-induced arthritis
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/97/17/9561

Cannabidiol inhibits tumour growth in leukaemia and breast cancer
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=220#2

    Anti-tumor effects of cannabidiol
http://www.hempworld.com/HempPharm/articles/milanstudy.html

Cannabidiol triggers caspase activation and oxidative stress in human glioma cells.
http://www.ihop-net.org/UniPub/iHOP/pm/12214911.html?pmid=16909207

Cannabidiol-Induced Apoptosis in Human Leukemia Cells
http://molpharm.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/70/3/897

Cannabidiol inhibits tumour growth in leukaemia and breast cancer
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=220#2

Cannabidiol lowers incidence of diabetes in non-obese diabetic mice
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Neuroprotective and Blood-Retinal Barrier-Preserving Effects of Cannabidiol 
http://ajp.amjpathol.org/cgi/content/full/168/1/235

    Evaluation of cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=14

    Cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=139

    Beneficial and adverse effects of cannabidiol in a Parkinson patient
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=142

    Treatment of Meige's syndrome with cannabidiol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=114

    CANNABIDIOL TO HEALTHY VOLUNTEERS AND EPILEPTIC PATIENTS
http://web.acsalaska.net/~warmgun/es201.html

    Chronic administration of cannabidiol to healthy volunteers and epileptic patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=42

    Neuroprotective effect of (-)Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...l_neurotoxicity:_involvement_of_peroxynitrite

EFFECTS OF CANNABIDIOL IN HUNTINGTON'S DISEASE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/medical/hunting1.htm

    The therapeutic rationale for combining tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol. 
(may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16209908

    Cannabidiol has a cerebroprotective action
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ependent_myeloperoxidase_inhibiting_mechanism

    Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=171

    Cannabidiol, a constituent of Cannabis sativa, modulates sleep in rats. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16844117?prt=true

    Who's Afraid of Cannabidiol?
http://www.counterpunch.org/gardner07142007.html

    Cannabidiol protects against myocardial ischemic reperfusion injury.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/10/1404.htm

Cannabidiol May be Effective in Preventing Bovine Spongiforme Enzephalopathy (Mad Cow Disease)
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20070916110536662

    Cannabidiol, extracted from Cannabis sativa, selectively inhibits inflammatory hypermotility in mice.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/6/1797.htm

    Cannabidiol, a Cannabis sativa constituent, as an antipsychotic drug
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0100-879X2006000400001&script=sci_arttext#Text

Composition of the essential oils and extracts of two populations of Cannabis sativa L. ssp. spontanea from Austria
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa4091/is_/ai_n9299539

Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic. A double-blind, controlled clinical trial on cannabidiol vs. amisulpride in acute schizophrenia.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=213&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC

    Treatment with CBD in oily solution of drug-resistant paediatric epilepsies.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=173&&search_pattern=EPILEPSY

Cannabidiol decreases bone resorption by inhibiting RANK/RANKL expression and pro-inflammatory cytokines during experimental periodontitis in rats.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...es_during_experimental_periodontitis_in_rats_

    The nonpsychoactive cannabis constituent cannabidiol is a wake-inducing agent.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tituent_cannabidiol_is_a_wake_inducing_agent_




CARDIOVASCULAR- see HEART DISEASE



CESAMET- see NABILONE




CHEMICAL COMPOSITION

    Cannabis: A source of useful pharma compounds
http://www.medpot.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=18608

Pharmacokinetics and cannabinoid action using oral cannabis extract            
http://www.pharma-lexicon.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=29638

    The chemistry and biological activity of cannabis
http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/bulletin/bulletin_1972-01-01_2_page005.html?print=yes

    Differential effects of medical marijuana based on strain and route of administration
http://www.ukcia.org/research/DifferentialEffects/

Cannabis / Marijuana ( &#916; 9 -Tetrahydrocannabinol, THC)
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/research/job185drugs/cannabis.htm

A chemotaxonomic analysis of cannabinoid variation in Cannabis
http://www.amjbot.org/cgi/content/full/91/6/966

    The inheritance of chemical phenotype in Cannabis sativa L.
http://www.genetics.org/cgi/reprint/163/1/335.pdf

    Medical Cannabis Potency Testing Project 
http://www.maps.org/news-letters/v09n3/09320gie.html

    Compounds found in Cannabis Sativa
http://www.ukcia.org/research/cannabis-compounds.htm

    Hemp Seed Oil : The Wonder Oil For the New Millennium
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Happi/HempSeedOilTheWonderOilForTheNewMillennium.htm

Composition of the essential oils and extracts of two populations of Cannabis sativa L. ssp. spontanea from Austria
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa4091/is_/ai_n9299539

    Non-cannabinoid constituents from a high potency Cannabis sativa variety.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._from_a_high_potency_Cannabis_sativa_variety_

    Cannabinoid Ester Constituents from High-Potency Cannabis sativa.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nstituents_from_High_Potency_Cannabis_sativa_


----------



## Storm Crow

CHEMOTHERAPY

Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/...w.php?s_id=191

Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases
http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:16408219

    An efficient new cannabinoid antiemetic in pediatric oncology
http://www.druglibrary.org/olsen/hemp/iha/iha02210.html

    Dronabinol and prochlorperazine in combination
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1652611

    Marijuana as antiemetic medicine
http://www.maps.org/docs/doblin-mt.html

    Efficacy of tetrahydrocannabinol in patients refractory to standard anti-emetic therapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/...ow.php?s_id=31

    Inhalation marijuana as an antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.crrh.org/oldest/vinciguerra.html

    Nabilone versus prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1777777

    Antiemetic efficacy of nabilone and alizapride
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Nabilone versus domperidone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    THC or Compazine for the cancer chemotherapy patient
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=34

    Comparison of nabilone and prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=128

    Nabilone vs. prochlorperazine for refractory emesis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=146

    Nabilone vs. placebo
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=156

    Tetrahydroannabinol (THC) vs prochlorperazine as chemotherapy antiemetics.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=30

    Comparative trial of the antiemetic effects of THC and haloperidol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=64

    Comparison of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=3

    Delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol in cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=88

    Antiemetic effect of tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=6

    Tetrahydrocanabinol versus metoclopramide and thiethylperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=24

    Effects of nabilone and prochlorperazine on chemotherapy-induced emesis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=131

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=5

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic in cancer patients receiving high-dose methotrexate
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=23

    THC as an antiemetic in patients treated with cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=27

    Amelioration of cancer chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting by delta-9-THC
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=107

    Superiority of nabilone over prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=126

    Antiemetic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=4

    Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Oral vs. Inhaled Cannabinoids for Nausea/Vomiting from Cancer Chemotherapy
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/pierson.html

Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannibinol as an Antiemetic in Cancer Patients Receiving High-Dose Methotrexate
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/chang.html





CHILDREN/ YOUNG ADULTS 

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    An efficient new cannabinoid antiemetic in pediatric oncology.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=7

    Nabilone versus prochlorperazine for control of cancer chemotherapy-induced emesis in children
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

    Marijuana and ADD Therapeutic uses of Medical Marijuana in the treatment of ADD
http://www.onlinepot.org/medical/add&mmj.htm

Oily fish makes 'babies brainier'
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4631006.stm

Cannabis is a First-Line Treatment for Childhood Mental Disorders
http://www.counterpunch.org/mikuriya07082006.html

    Ganja use among Jamaican women.
http://www.rism.org/isg/dlp/ganja/analyses/GanjaBabyes.html

    Dreher's Jamaican Pregnancy Study
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking06/DreherStudy.html

Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness                http://www.mothering.com/articles/pregnancy_birth/birth_preparation/marijuana.html

Moderate cannabis use not harmful to the brain of adolescents, M R I study finds
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=218#3

No brain structural change associated with adolescent cannabis use
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/botrender.fcgi?blobtype=html&artid=1524733

No 'Smoking' Gun: Research Indicates Teen Marijuana Use Does Not Predict Drug, Alcohol Abuse
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/12/061204123422.htm

Pot May Not Shrink Teens' Brains After All
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Neurology/GeneralNeurology/tb/3242

Swiss Study Finds Marijuana Use Alone May Benefit Some Teens
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,308258,00.html

Some go without a cigarette: characteristics of cannabis users who have never smoked tobacco.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/11/1483.htm

Marijuana Use by Young People: The Impact of State Medical Marijuana Laws
http://www.mpp.org/research/teen-use-report.html

    Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml

    The association between anxiety and alcohol versus cannabis abuse disorders among adolescents in primary care settings
http://fampra.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/cmn049

    Treatment with CBD in oily solution of drug-resistant paediatric epilepsies.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=173&&search_pattern=EPILEPSY




CHRONIC CYSTITIS

    Cannabinoid rotation in a young woman with chronic cystitis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=115



COGNATIVE EFFECTS- see IQ



COUGH

    Cannabis Cough Cure
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_cough_cure 

Novel treatment for cough  (Patent)
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph...77".PGNR.&OS=DN/20060013777&RS=DN/20060013777



CPOD

    THC effective in appetite and weight loss in severe lung disease (COPD)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=191#2

    Heavy Long-Term Marijuana Use Does Not Impair Lung Function
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_media7.shtml

    Researchers to test if cannabis ingredient can help COPD patients
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...if_cannabis_ingredient_can_help_copd_patients 

    Heavy Habitual Marijuana Smoking Does Not Cause an Accelerated Decline in FEV with Age 
http://www.ukcia.org/research/MarjiuanaSmokingDoesNotCauseAcceleratedDeclineInFEV1.pdf


----------



## Storm Crow

CPOD

    THC effective in appetite and weight loss in severe lung disease (COPD)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=191#2

    Heavy Long-Term Marijuana Use Does Not Impair Lung Function
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_media7.shtml

    Researchers to test if cannabis ingredient can help COPD patients
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...if_cannabis_ingredient_can_help_copd_patients 

    Heavy Habitual Marijuana Smoking Does Not Cause an Accelerated Decline in FEV with Age 
http://www.ukcia.org/research/MarjiuanaSmokingDoesNotCauseAcceleratedDeclineInFEV1.pdf



CROHN'S/IBS/ULCERATIVE COLITIS

    Cannabis-based drugs could offer new hope for inflammatory bowel disease patients
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/28584.php

    Cannabis may soothe inflamed bowels
http://www.chanvre-info.ch/info/en/Cannabis-may-soothe-inflamed.html

In the Human Colon: Cannabinoids Promote Epithelial Wound Healing
http://www.gastrojournal.org/article/PIIS0016508505009297/abstract 

Crohn's Patients Report Symptomatic Relief From Cannabis
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/4650 

Cannabis Helps Ulcers And Crohn's Disease
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_helps_ulcers_and_crohns_disease 

Bowel Study Backs Cannabis Drugs
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/bowel_study_backs_cannabis_drugs 

Cannabis use by patients with inflammatory bowel disease
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=20cf4aea80fd25df12dcc522e0951943

Endocannabinoids and the gastrointestinal tract: what are the key questions?
http://www.nature.com/bjp/journal/v152/n5/abs/0707422a.html

MARIJUANA AND IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME (IBS) (anecdotal)
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/christine.htm

Marijuana and Crohns Disease (anecdotal)
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/chrohns3.htm

Mayo Study: Marijuana's THC Reduces Stomach Cramping
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20061029211046523

Anti-inflammatory compound from cannabis found in herbs
http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2008/June/24060801.asp

Cannabidiol, extracted from Cannabis sativa, selectively inhibits inflammatory hypermotility in mice.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/6/1797.htm

    Cannabinoids and gastrointestinal motility: animal and human studies.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ntestinal_motility:_animal_and_human_studies_




CRUETZFELDT-JACOB DISEASE- see MAD COW DISEASE



DEPRESSION

    Cannabinoids promote hippocampus neurogenesis and produce anxiolytic- and antidepressant 
http://www.jci.org/cgi/content/full/115/11/3104

    Antidepressant-like activity by blockade of anandamide hydrolysis
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pubmed&pubmedid=16352709

    Decreased depression in marijuana users. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/15964704

    Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

    Cannabis and Depression
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/depression_and_cannabis.htm

    Association between cannabis use and depression may not be causal, study says
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=177#4

    Marijuana use and depression among adults: Testing for causal associations.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Do patients use marijuana as an antidepressant?
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Cannabis' Acts as Antidepressant
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_acts_as_antidepressant 

Cannabis And Depression Research
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_and_depression_research 

Cannabinoids elicit antidepressant-like behavior and activate serotonergic neurons 
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/10/1460.htm

Marijuana chemical may treat depression
http://www.healthcentral.com/depression/news-193323-66.html

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Treating depression with cannabinoids
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/nav/home-jcant.htm

    Animal research highlights a therapeutic potential of cannabinoids for the treatment of depression
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/journal/en_2008_02_1.pdf




DERMATITIS

    Efficacy of dietary hempseed oil in patients with atopic dermatitis. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16019622?queryText=hempseed

    Role seen for cannabis in helping to alleviate allergic skin disease
http://www.physorg.com/news106487623.html

    Marijuana Might Help Cure Allergic Contact Dermatitis (a.k.a. Poison Ivy)
http://www.healthcentral.com/skin-cancer/c/83/12569/cure-aka-ivy/1/

Substances Similar To The Body's Own 'Cannabis (Marijuana) Are Necessary For Healthy Skin And May Lead To New Skin Disease Treatments
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/113812.php




DIABETES

    Cannabinoid Reduces Incidence Of Diabetes
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6909

    Marijuana Compound May Help Stop Diabetic Retinopathy
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/02/060227184647.htm

    Cannabidiol lowers incidence of diabetes in non-obese diabetic mice
http://safeaccess.ca/research/diabetes.htm 

    Anticoagulant Effects of a Cannabis Extract in an Obese Rat Model
http://www.level1diet.com/research/id/14687

    Neuroprotective and Blood-Retinal Barrier-Preserving Effects of Cannabidiol 
http://ajp.amjpathol.org/cgi/content/full/168/1/235

The Cannabinergic System as a Target for Anti-inflammatory Therapies    
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/ctmc/2006/00000006/00000013/art00008

    Effect of tetrahydrocurcumin on blood glucose, plasma insulin and hepatic key enzymes
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...zymes_in_streptozotocin_induced_diabetic_rats

    Cannabidiol reduces the development of diabetes in an animal study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=219#3

    Getting Eye On Cannabinoids
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/getting_eye_on_cannabinoids 

    Marijuana compound could prevent eye damage in diabetics
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...ompound_could_prevent_eye_damage_in_diabetics 

    The synthetic cannabinoid HU-210 attenuates neural damage in diabetic mice
http://www.uccs.edu/~rmelamed/Evolu...2/autoimmune_diseases/autoimmune_disease.html

    Cannabidiol arrests onset of autoimmune diabetes in NOD mice
http://safeaccess.ca/research/diabetes.htm




DRIVING AND CANNABIS

    Abstracts of several studies
http://www.ukcia.org/research/medline/8.htm

    Cannabis and driving
http://www.ukcia.org/research/driving4.html

     CANNABIS AND ROAD SAFETY
http://www.ukcia.org/research/driving2.htm

     Marijuana And Actual Driving Performance
http://www.ukcia.org/research/driving.htm

    Cannabis and Driving: A Scientific and Rational Review
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7459

    Fitness to drive in spite (because) of THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl.../[Fitness_to_drive_in_spite__because__of_THC]


----------



## Storm Crow

DRONABINOL also see MARINOL

    GENERIC NAME: DRONABINOL - ORAL (dro-NAB-in-all) 
BRAND NAME(S): Marinol
http://www.medicinenet.com/dronabinol-oral/article.html

    Dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease with anorexia
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

Dronabinol in the treatment of refractory agitation in Alzheimers disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=92

Effects of dronabinol on anorexia and disturbed behavior in patients with Alzheimer's disease.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=59

Dronabinol an effective appetite stimulant?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=188

    Safety and efficacy of dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

    Effect of dronabinol on nutritional status in HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=150

    Dronabinol stimulates appetite and causes weight gain in HIV patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=20

    Dronabinol effects on weight in patients with HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=45

    Recent clinical experience with dronabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=90

    Dronabinol enhancement of appetite in cancer patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=149

    Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

Dronabinol and prochlorperazine in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=28

    Dronabinol enhancement of appetite in cancer patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=149

    Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=191

    Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

    Dronabinol and retinal hemodynamics in humans.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=202

    Dronabinol reduces signs and symptoms of idiopathic intracranial hypertension
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=181

    Nausea relieved by tetrahydrocannabinol (dronabinol).
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=35

    Dronabinol in patients with intractable pruritus secondary to cholestatic liver disease.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=116

    Treatment of spasticity in spinal cord injury with dronabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=112

Cannabinoid Activator Mellows Out Colon
http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/ACG/tb/4410

    Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers. Caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1234.htm

    Mayo Study: Marijuana's THC Reduces Stomach Cramping
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20061029211046523

    Improvement in Refractory Obsessive Compulsive Disorder With Dronabinol
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/165/4/536




DRUG INTERACTIONS- see INTERACTIONS WITH OTHER DRUGS



DRUG TESTING

    Hemp oil causes positive urine tests for THC
http://www.druglibrary.org/crl/drugtesting/Constantino et.al 97 Hemp Oil JAnToxicol.pdf

    Deposition of cannabinoids in hair after long-term use of cannabis
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/7/1002.htm

    Cannabinoid concentrations in hair from documented cannabis users.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/6/924.htm 

    Detection time of regular THC use in urine shorter than often assumed
http://www.acmed.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=213#2 

    Differentiation between drug use and environmental contamination when testing for drugs in hair
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=03a3594850e79c7c2dad1bd10fb041bf 

    The effects of adulterants and selected ingested compounds on drugs-of-abuse testing in urine.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1389.htm

    Roadside oral fluid testing: Comparison of the results of Drugwipe tests with laboratory 
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/3/1351.htm 

    Toxicity From the Use of Niacin to Beat Urine Drug Screening
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=27fea8c8def2f2db379d8b53ea07c431

    Evaluation of the IDS One-Step ELISA kits for the detection of illicit drugs in hair
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=297f98727fb3613e9d65bbd05717cb04

    Deposition of cannabinoids in hair after long-term use of cannabis
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=98c2c4f9cf92f77430df7a40474cf025

    Excretion of &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol in sweat
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=e09a8810f33d9bd11498c2e3fc4989d1

Portable Oral-Fluid Tests Still Unreliable For Pot, Study Says
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7636

Current Developments in Drug Testing in Oral Fluid.
http://www.drug-monitoring.com/pt/r...Sfp7JGR3m0cj8**!-1809387994!181195628!8091!-1

Drug-Test Cheats Try New Tricks on Labs
http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/news/20080728/drug-test-cheats-try-new-tricks-on-labs




DYSTONIA

    Cannabis sativa and dystonia secondary to Wilson's disease. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/15390041

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    Evaluation of cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=14

    Cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=139

    Beneficial and adverse effects of cannabidiol in a Parkinson patient
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=142

    Treatment of Meige's syndrome with cannabidiol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=114




ENDOCANNABINOID DEFICIENCY

    Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf

    The endocannabinoid system is dysregulated in multiple sclerosis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/awm160v1

    Cannabinoids inhibit neurodegeneration in models of multiple sclerosis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/126/10/2191

    Migraine may be related to under production of cannabinoids
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=755

    Endocannabinoids: Multi-scaled, Global Homeostatic Regulators of Cells and Society
http://knowledgetoday.org/wiki/index.php/ICCS06/70





EPILEPSY

    Epilepsy patients are smoking pot
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=1638

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    Chronic administration of cannabidiol to healthy volunteers and epileptic patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=42

    Anticonvulsant nature of marihuana smoking.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=39

    Cannabis may help epileptics
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/4423.php

    Hypnotic and Antiepileptic Effects of Cannabidiol
http://www.thecompassionclub.org/me...03311309-659?printerFriendly=true&pageNumber=

    Marijuana: an effective antiepileptic treatment in partial epilepsy?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=157

    Marijuana and Epilepsy (anecdotal) 
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/epilepsy.htm

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Treatment with CBD in oily solution of drug-resistant paediatric epilepsies.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=173&&search_pattern=EPILEPSY

    Marijuana Use More Prevalent With Epilepsy
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/465891






FAMILIAL MEDITERRANEAN FEVER

    Pain relief with oral cannabinoids in familial Mediterranean fever.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=18


----------



## Storm Crow

FERTILITY

    Synthetic Cannabinoid May Aid Fertility In Smokers
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/58063.php




FEVER

    A Novel Role of Cannabinoids
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/full/320/3/1127

    A Cooling Effect From Cannabis?
http://ccrmg.org/journal/05aut/coolcannabis.html

    Marijuana Might Really Make You Cool
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/marijuana_might_really_make_you_cool 



FIBROMYALGIA

    Delta-9-THC based monotherapy in fibromyalgia patients
http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?ID=7293&t=CFIDS_FM 

    Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf

    Cannabis Sativa (Marijuana) for Fibromyalgia
http://www.fibromyalgia-reviews.com/Drg_Marijuana.cfm

    THC Reduces Pain in Fibromyalgia Patients
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/content/view/63/35/

    Fibromyalgia: Effective Treatment with Medical Marijuana
http://www.salem-news.com/articles/november292007/leveque_fybromyalgia_112807.php

    Cannabis Science: Nabilone reduced chronic pain caused by fibromyalgia
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20071111150357312

    Fibromyalgia and Medical Marijuana
http://www.webmd.com/fibromyalgia/guide/fibromyalgia-and-medical-marijuana

    Nabilone for the treatment of pain in fibromyalgia.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17974490




GASTRIC BYPASS

    THC effective in intractable nausea in a patient undergoing gastric bypass surgery
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/2008020313112065




GATEWAY THEORY

The Myth of Marijuana's Gateway Effect
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/library/mjgate.htm

Endogenous cannabinoids are not involved in cocaine reinforcement
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=01b53cd805067db7ca4e861a90579fac

No 'Smoking' Gun: Research Indicates Teen Marijuana Use Does Not Predict Drug, Alcohol Abuse
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/12/061204123422.htm

CLAIM #13:MARIJUANA IS A "GATEWAY" TO THE USE OF OTHER DRUGS
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth13.shtml

Gateway To Nowhere? The Evidence That Pot Doesn't Lead To Heroin
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...e_the_evidence_that_pot_doesnt_lead_to_heroin 

Cannabis use when it's legal
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=6abd32a0fe982308d096c8de7949a364

    Cannabis Use- A Gateway to other Drugs? The Case of Amsterdam
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CannabisUseASteppingStone.pdf

     Twin study fails to prove 'gateway' hypothesis
http://www.ukcia.org/research/EscalationOfDrugUse/TwinStudyFailsToProveGateway.html




GLAUCOMA/ VISION

    Marijuana Smoking vs Cannabinoids for Glaucoma Therapy
http://archopht.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/abstract/116/11/1433

    Dronabinol and retinal hemodynamics in humans.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=202

    Effect of Sublingual Application of Cannabinoids on Intraocular Pressure
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=201

    Delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol in cancer chemotherapy. Ophthalmologic implications.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=88

    Effect of marihuana on intraocular and blood pressure in glaucoma.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=87

    Effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on intraocular pressure in humans.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=40

    Marihuana smoking and intraocular pressure.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=47

    Neuroprotective and Intraocular Pressure-Lowering Effects of (-)Delta-Tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...trahydrocannabinol_in_a_Rat_Model_of_Glaucoma

    Neuroprotective effect of (-)Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...l_neurotoxicity:_involvement_of_peroxynitrite

    Effects of tetrahydrocannabinol on arterial and intraocular hypertension.
 (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/468444

    Cannabis improves night vision:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=622015fb9fc70e40c4d0a198efd77cb6

    Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

US Patent 4189491 - Tetrahydrocannabinol in a method of treating glaucoma
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/4189491.html

    Reduction of Congenital Nystagmus in a Patient after Smoking Cannabis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ystagmus_in_a_Patient_after_Smoking_Cannabis_






GYNOCOLOGY AND OBSTETRICS

    Cannabis Treatments in Obstetrics and Gynecology: A Historical Review
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/russo-ob.pdf



HEART DISEASE/ CARDIOVASCULAR

    Marijuana Chemical Fights Hardened Arteries
http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/news/20050406/marijuana-chemical-fights-hardened-arteries

The endogenous cardiac cannabinoid system: a new protective mechanism
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16618028

Cardiovascular pharmacology of cannabinoids.
http://www.biowizard.com/story.php?pmid=16596789

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol protects cardiac cells from hypoxia
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/klu/mcbi/2006/00000283/F0020001/00002346

Does Cannabis Hold the Key to Treating Cardiometabolic Disease? (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/525040_print

Cannabinoid Offers Cardioprotection
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6818&wtm_format=print

Heavy Cannabis Use Not Independently Associated With Cardiovascular Risks
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6972

Marijuana use, diet, body mass index, and cardiovascular risk factors (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16893701

Cannabinoids and cardiovascular disease
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._disease:_the_outlook_for_clinical_treatments

Cannabinoids as therapeutic agents in cardiovascular disease
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...lar_disease:_a_tale_of_passions_and_illusions

The in vitro and in vivo cardiovascular effects of {Delta}9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...y_chronic_inhibition_of_nitric_oxide_synthase

Cannabinoids prevented the development of heart failure in animal study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=145#2

Cannabis use not associated with risk factors for diseases of heart and circulation
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=225#2

THC protects heart cells in the case of lowered oxygen supply
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=212#1

Medical marijuana: study shows that THC slows atherosclerosis
http://thenexthurrah.typepad.com/the_next_hurrah/2005/04/medical_marijua.html

Cardiovascular Effects of Cannabis
http://www.idmu.co.uk/canncardio.htm

Changes in middle cerebral artery velocity after marijuana
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=retrieve&db=pubmed&list_uids=1420630&dopt=Abstract

Cannabidiol protects against myocardial ischemic reperfusion injury.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/12/1404.htm

    Function of cannabinoids in heart failure]
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...t/[Function_of_cannabinoids_in_heart_failure]






HEPATITIS 

    Moderate Cannabis Use Associated with Improved Treatment Response
http://www.hivandhepatitis.com/hep_c/news/2006/091506_a.html

Cannabis use improves retention and virological outcomes in patients treated for hepatitis C
http://www.natap.org/2006/HCV/091506_02.htm

Hepatitis C - The Silent Killer Can Medical Cannabis Help?
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/hepatitis_c.htm

Study: Pot Helps Hepatitis Treatment
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/study_pot_helps_hepatitis_treatment 

Attenuation of Experimental Autoimmune Hepatitis by Exogenous and Endogenous Cannabinoids
http://molpharm.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/74/1/20

Evaluation of oral cannabinoid-containing medications for the management of interferon and ribavirin-induced anorexia, nausea and weight loss in patients treated for chronic hepatitis C virus.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=165


----------



## ArtVandolay

:hubba: Now I have a migraine :hubba:

I'm just a plain old stoner with a few aches and pains (nothing serious).  Welcome to MP, Storm.


----------



## Storm Crow

HERPES

    Cannabis May Help Combat Cancer-causing Herpes Viruses
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/09/040923092627.htm

    THC inhibits lytic replication of gamma oncogenic herpes viruses in vitro
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pmcentrez&artid=521080

    Suppressive effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on herpes simplex virus infectivity in vitro
http://www.ebmonline.org/cgi/content/abstract/196/4/401

    Inhibition of cell-associated herpes simplex virus
http://www.ebmonline.org/cgi/content/abstract/185/1/41

    The Effect of {Delta}-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol on Herpes Simplex Virus Replication
http://vir.sgmjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/49/2/427





HICCUPS

    Marijuana cures hiccups
http://www.yourhealthbase.com/database/a77k.htm

    Marijuana For Intractable Hiccups
http://cannabislink.ca/medical/hiccups.html






HISTORICAL STUDIES/ HISTORY

    The La Guardia Committee Report
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/Library/studies/lag/lagmenu.htm

    Physical, Mental, and Moral Effects of Marijuana: The Indian Hemp Drugs Commission Report
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/Library/effects.htm

    MARIAJUANA SMOKING IN PANAMA
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/Library/studies/panama/panama1.htm

    The British Pharmaceutical Codex  1934
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/medical/brit34.htm

    ON THE PREPARATIONS OF THE INDIAN HEMP, OR GUNJAH
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/history/e1850/gunjah.htm

    DISPENSATORY OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA Fifth Edition (1843)
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/dispensa.htm

    New Remediesharmaceutically and Therapeutically Considered Fourth Edition (1843)
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/dunglisn.htm

    On the Haschisch or Cannabis Indica
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/bellhash.htm

    ON INDICATIONS OF THE HACHISH-VICE IN THE OLD TESTAMENT
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/hashot.htm

The Physiological Activity of Cannabis Sativa
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/japa.htm

CANNABIS, U.S.P. (American Cannabis):
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/vbchmed1.htm

History of Cannabis and Its Preparations in Saga, Science and Sobriquet
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/115806128/PDFSTART





HIV / AIDS

    Marijuana Use Does Not Accelerate HIV Infection
http://paktribune.com/news/print.php?id=139255

THC improves appetite and reverses weight loss in AIDS patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=189

    Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

    Cannabis in painful HIV-associated sensory neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=199

    Smoked cannabis therapy for HIV-related painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=172

    Short-term effects of cannabinoids in patients with HIV-1 infection
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=62

    Dronabinol as a treatment for anorexia associated with weight loss in patients with AIDS.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=21

    Effect of dronabinol on nutritional status in HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=150


    Dronabinol stimulates appetite and causes weight gain in HIV patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=20

    Dronabinol effects on weight in patients with HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=45

    Recent clinical experience with dronabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=90

    Marijuana as therapy for people living with HIV/AIDS: Social and health aspects
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ving_with_HIV/AIDS:_Social_and_health_aspects

    Marijuana and AIDS: A Four-Year Study
http://ccrmg.org/journal/05spr/aids.html

    Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers. Caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1234.htm

    Cannabis: Use in HIV for Pain and Other Medical Symptoms
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=ef9e418efdf280e0e0ca04d8bd433c52


    US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Denbinobin... inhibits HIV-1 replication through an NF-kappaB-dependent pathway.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/10/2003.htm



HORMONES

Effects of chronic marijuana use on testosterone, luteinizing hormone, follicle stimulating hormone, prolactin and cortisol in men and women.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1935564

    Marijuana: interaction with the estrogen receptor
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/224/2/404

    Endocrine Effects of Marijuana
http://www.ukcia.org/research/EndocrineEffects.pdf




HUNTINGTON'S DISEASE

    EFFECTS OF CANNABIDIOL IN HUNTINGTON'S DISEASE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/medical/hunting1.htm

    Nabilone Could Treat Chorea and Irritability in Huntingtons Disease
http://neuro.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/short/18/4/553?rss=1



HYSTERECTOMY

    Effect of nabilone on nausea and vomiting after total abdominal hysterectomy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=137



IBS- see CROHN'S



IDIOPATHIC INTRACRANIAL HYPERTENSION

    Dronabinol reduces signs and symptoms of idiopathic intracranial hypertension
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=181



INTERACTIONS WITH OTHER DRUGS

Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=191

Dronabinol and prochlorperazine in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=28

Cannabinoids, in combination with (NSAIDS), produce a synergistic analgesic effect
http://www.medjournal.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1587&postcount=1

Add-on treatment with the synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

Synergistic affective analgesic interaction between delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=178

The analgesic properties of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and codeine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=17

Synergy between Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine in the arthritic rat
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ocannabinol_and_morphine_in_the_arthritic_rat

Cannabis reduces opioid dose in the treatment of chronic non-cancer pain.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=148

Medicinal cannabis does not influence the clinical pharmacokinetics of irinotecan and docetaxel.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=246&&search_pattern=INTERACTION




IQ/ MEMORY/ COGNATIVE EFFECTS

    Findings of a longitudinal study of effects on IQ
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/166/7/887

Heavy cannabis use without long-term effect on global intelligence
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=115#2

    Marijuana does not dent IQ permanently
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn2140-marijuana-does-not-dent-iq-permanently.html

    Cannabis use and cognitive decline in persons under 65 years of age
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CannabisUseAndCognitiveDecline.html

    Differential Effects of  THC or CBD-rich Cannabis Extracts on  Working Memory in Rats
http://www.ukcia.org/research/THCCBDWorkingMemory.pdf

    Neurocognitive performance during acute THC intoxication in heavy and occasional cannabis users.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ation_in_heavy_and_occasional_cannabis_users_

    Non-acute (residual) neurocognitive effects of cannabis use: a meta-analytic study.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12901774

    Review: executive functioning and cannabis use.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...iew:_executive_functioning_and_cannabis_use_]

Differential Effects of  THC or CBD-rich Cannabis Extracts on  Working Memory in Rats
http://www.ukcia.org/research/THCCBDWorkingMemory.pdf




LONG TERM USE EFFECTS

    Long-Term Marijuana Users Suffer Few Health Problems, Australian Study Indicates
http://www.ukcia.org/research/aus.htm

     Neuropsychological Performance in Long-term Cannabis Users
http://www.ukcia.org/research/NeuropsychologicalPerformanceInLong-termCannabisUsers.htm

    Long term marijuana users seeking medical cannabis in California
http://www.harmreductionjournal.com/content/4/1/16



LUPUS

Cannabis May Suppress Immune System
http://lupus.webmd.com/news/20030415/cannabis-may-suppress-immune-system

    Systemic Lupus  by Dawn  (anecdotal)
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=49481


----------



## Storm Crow

MAD COW/ CRUETZFELDT-JACOB DISEASE

    Cannabidiol Prevents Prion Accumulation and Protects Neurons against Prion Toxicity
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/27/36/9537 

Cannabidiol May be Effective in Preventing Bovine Spongiforme Enzephalopathy (Mad Cow Disease)
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20070916110536662




MARINOL/ SYNTHETICS/ CANNABINOID MIXTURES

    GENERIC NAME: DRONABINOL - ORAL (dro-NAB-in-all) 
BRAND NAME(S): Marinol
http://www.medicinenet.com/dronabinol-oral/article.html

CANNABIS AND MARINOL IN THE TREATMENT OF MIGRAINE HEADACHE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/migrn2.htm

    Marinol vs Natural Cannabis
http://www.norml.org/pdf_files/NORML_Marinol_vs_Natural_Cannabis.pdf

    The therapeutic rationale for combining tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol.
    (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16209908

    Unheated Cannabis sativa extracts and its major compound THC-acid (may need free registration)
http://www. .com/medline/abstract/16504929?prt=true

Side effects of pharmaceuticals not elicited by comparable herbal medicines.
http://content.herbalgram.org/youngliving/HerbClip/review.asp?i=41444

    Sativex in the treatment of pain caused by rheumatoid arthritis
http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/45/1/50

    Is dronabinol an effective appetite stimulant?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=188

    Sativex in patients suffering from multiple sclerosis associated detrusor overactivity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=168

    Sativex® in patients with symptoms of spasticity due to multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=169

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

    Synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

    Sativex produced significant improvements in a subjective measure of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=170

    Analgesic effect of the synthetic cannabinoid CT-3 on chronic neuropathic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=85

    Cannabinoid rotation in a young woman with chronic cystitis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=115

    Dronabinol in patients with intractable pruritus
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=116

    Cannabinoids reduce levodopa-induced dyskinesia in Parkinson's disease:
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=54

    Nabilone on L-DOPA induced dyskinesia in patients with idiopathic Parkinson's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=153

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Big Pharma's Strange Holy Grail: Cannabis Without Euphoria?
http://www.counterpunch.org/gardner07082006.html

    Sativex showed positive effects in 65 per cent of patients with chronic diseases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=230#4

    Medical use of cannabinoids does not cause an increase in serious adverse health effects
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/178/13/1685




MEIGE'S SYNDROME

Treatment of Meige's syndrome with cannabidiol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=114




MEMORY- see IQ



MENTAL DISORDERS- see SCHIZOPHRENIA



MIGRAINE/ HEADACHE

    CANNABIS AND MARINOL IN THE TREATMENT OF MIGRAINE HEADACHE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/migrn2.htm

    Dronabinol reduces signs and symptoms of idiopathic intracranial hypertension
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=181

    Cannabis and Migraine
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/cannabis_and_migraine.htm

    Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf

    Hemp for Headache
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/hh.pdf

    Chronic Migraine Headache
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/migrn1.htm

    Cannabis for Migraine Treatment: Once and Future Treatment?
http://www.druglibrary.org/crl/pain/Russo 98 Migraine_ Pain.pdf

    Cannabinoids block release of serotonin from platelets induced by plasma from migraine patients
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CannabinoidsBlockReleaseOfSerotoninFromPlatelets.html

    Migraine may be related to under production of cannabinoids
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=755




MORNING SICKNESS

    Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness                    http://www.mothering.com/articles/pregnancy_birth/birth_preparation/marijuana.html

    Medicinal cannabis use among childbearing women
http://safeaccess.ca/research/cannabis_nausea2006.pdf

    Hyperemesis Gravidarum and Clinical Cannabis: To Eat or Not to Eat?
http://haworthpress.com/store/ArticleAbstract.asp?ID=18139




MORTALITY RATES

    Marijuana use and mortality.
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1380837

    Marijuana Smoking Doesn't Lead to Higher Death Rate
http://ccrmg.org/journal/03sum/kaiser.html

    How deadly is marijuana?
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/4426.php


----------



## Storm Crow

MS

    Sativex in patients with symptoms of spasticity due to multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=169

Marijuana derivatives may provide MS treatment
http://www.health.am/ab/more/marijuana_derivatives_may_provide_ms_treatment/

    Marijuana Helps MS Patients Alleviate Pain, Spasms
http://www.mult-sclerosis.org/news/Sep2002/MedMJForMSSpasmsAndPain.html

    Cannabis-based medicine in central pain in multiple sclerosis
http://www.neurology.org/cgi/content/abstract/65/6/812?etoc

    Cannabis-based medicine in spasticity caused by multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=192

    Sativex in patients suffering from multiple sclerosis associated detrusor overactivity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=168

    The effect of cannabis on urge incontinence in patients with multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=185

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

    Cannabinoids in multiple sclerosis (CAMS) study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=160

    Sativex produced significant improvements in a subjective measure of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=170

    Cannabis-based medicine in central pain in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=175 

Do cannabis-based medicinal extracts have general or specific effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=56

    Efficacy, safety and tolerability of an oral cannabis extract in the treatment of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=63

    Cannabis-based extracts for bladder dysfunction in advanced multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=81

    Are oral cannabinoids safe and effective in refractory neuropathic pain?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

Dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease with anorexia
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

    Cannabis based medicinal extracts (CBME) in central neuropathic pain due to multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=82

    Cannabinoids for treatment of spasticity and other symptoms related to multiple sclerosis 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=108

Cannabis based medicinal extract on refractory lower urinary tract dysfunction    
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=103

    Analgesic effect of the cannabinoid analogue nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=203

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

    Orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Effect of cannabinoids on spasticity and ataxia in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=2

    Delta-9-THC in the treatment of spasticity associated with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=1

    Tetrahydrocannabinol for tremor in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=9

    Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

    Cannabis-based medicine in spasticity caused by multiple sclerosis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ne_in_spasticity_caused_by_multiple_sclerosis

    Cannabis based treatments for neuropathic and multiple sclerosis-related pain.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...uropathic_and_multiple_sclerosis_related_pain

    The effect of cannabis on urge incontinence in patients with multiple sclerosis
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ndomised_placebo_controlled_trial__CAMS_LUTS_

    Can Cannabis Help Multiple Sclerosis? An International Debate Rages
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/can_cannabis_help_ms.htm

    Cannabis' Potential Exciting Researchers in Treatment of ALS, Parkinson's Disease
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=104

    The endocannabinoid system is dysregulated in multiple sclerosis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/awm160v1

    Cannabinoids inhibit neurodegeneration in models of multiple sclerosis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/126/10/2191

Cannabis could hold the key to ending multiple sclerosis misery
http://www.physorg.com/news94743932.html

Cuppa Gives A Better 'ooh'
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cuppa_gives_a_better_ooh

Cannabinoids inhibit neurodegeneration in models of multiple sclerosis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/126/10/2191

Therapeutic Action of Cannabinoids in a Murine Model of Multiple Sclerosis
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/conten...NDEX=20&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT 

Cannabinoid control of neuroinflammation related to multiple sclerosis.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/10/1400.htm

Therapeutic action of cannabinoid on axonal injury induced by peroxynitrite
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=a6b6867275584db6efe473322a24e5bf

The use of cannabinoids in MS: is it evidence based?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/UseOfCannabinoidsInMSEvidenceBased.pdf 

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Whether whole plant Cannabis extracts can improve intractable neurogenic symptoms?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/WholePlantExtractsImproveNeurogenicSymptoms.pdf

Emerging properties of Cannabinoid medicines in the management of MS
http://www.ukcia.org/research/ManagementOfMultipleSclerosis.pdf

    Cannabis use in Spanish patients with multiple sclerosis
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cannabis May Halt Progression Of Multiple Sclerosis
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7704




MRSA 

Antibacterial Cannabinoids from Cannabis sativa
http://pubs.acs.org/cgi-bin/sample.cgi/jnprdf/2008/71/i08/html/np8002673.html

    Killing bacteria with cannabis
http://arstechnica.com/journals/science.ars/2008/08/26/killing-bacteria-with-cannabis

    Chemicals in Marijuana May Fight MRSA
http://www.webmd.com/news/20080904/marijuana-chemicals-may-fight-mrsa

    Marijuana Ingredients Show Promise In Battling Superbugs
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/120477.php

    How pot may win the war against super-bacteria
http://healthcare.zdnet.com/?p=1324

    New medical uses found for marijuana
http://media.www.dailyfreepress.com...edical.Uses.Found.For.Marijuana-3435667.shtml


----------



## Storm Crow

NABILONE

    GENERIC NAME: NABILONE - ORAL (NAB-ih-lone)
Brand Names : Cesamet
http://www.medicinenet.com/nabilone-oral/article.htm

    The synthetic cannabinoid nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    Nabilone versus prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

    Antiemetic efficacy of nabilone and alizapride
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Nabilone versus domperidone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    Comparison of nabilone and prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=128

    Nabilone vs. prochlorperazine for refractory emesis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=146

    Nabilone vs. placebo
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=156

    Effects of nabilone and prochlorperazine on chemotherapy-induced emesis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=131

    Superiority of nabilone over prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=126

    Nabilone versus prochlorperazine for control of cancer chemotherapy-induced emesis in children
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

    Effect of nabilone on nausea and vomiting after total abdominal hysterectomy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=137

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    Synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

    Nabilone on L-DOPA induced dyskinesia in patients with idiopathic Parkinson's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=153

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

    Analgesic effect of the cannabinoid analogue nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=203

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Comparison of nabilone and metoclopramide in the control of radiation-induced nausea.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=130

    Nabilone and metoclopramide in the treatment of nausea and vomiting
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=121

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

    Comparison of the antiemetic efficacy of nabilone and alizapride
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Nabilone versus domperidone in the treatment of cytotoxic-induced emesis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    Add-on treatment with the synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain -
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

    Comparison of bronchial effects of nabilone and terbutaline
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=43

    Nabilone Could Treat Chorea and Irritability in Huntingtons Disease
http://neuro.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/short/18/4/553?rss=1

    Cannabis Science: Nabilone reduced chronic pain caused by fibromyalgia
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20071111150357312

Nabilone for the treatment of pain in fibromyalgia.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17974490


----------



## Storm Crow

NAUSEA 

    THC improves appetite and reverses weight loss in AIDS patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=189

    Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination with ondansetron versus ondansetron alone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=191

    Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

    Nausea relieved by tetrahydrocannabinol (dronabinol).
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=35

    An efficient new cannabinoid antiemetic in pediatric oncology.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=7

    Effect of nabilone on nausea and vomiting after total abdominal hysterectomy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=137 

Marijuana as antiemetic medicine    
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=134

    Efficacy of tetrahydrocannabinol in patients refractory to standard anti-emetic therapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=31

    Inhalation marijuana as an antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=155

    Nabilone versus prochlorperazine for control of cancer chemotherapy-induced emesis in children
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Comparison of nabilone and metoclopramide in the control of radiation-induced nausea.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=130

    Nabilone and metoclopramide in the treatment of nausea and vomiting
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=121

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

    Comparison of the antiemetic efficacy of nabilone and alizapride
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Nabilone versus domperidone in the treatment of cytotoxic-induced emesis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    THC or Compazine for the cancer chemotherapy patient--the UCLA study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=34

    Comparison of nabilone and prochlorperazine for emesis induced by cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=128

    Acute and subacute bronchial effects of oral cannabinoids.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=44

    Nabilone vs. prochlorperazine for refractory emesis induced by cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=146

    Nabilone vs. placebo in chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=156

    Dose vs response of tetrahydroannabinol (THC) vs prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=30 delta 9-

    Comparative trial of the antiemetic effects of THC and haloperidol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=64

    Comparison of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and prochlorperazine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=3

    Tetrahydrocannabinol in cancer chemotherapy. Ophthalmologic implications.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=88

    Antiemetic effect of tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=6

    The antiemetic activity of tetrahydrocanabinol versus metoclopramide and thiethylperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=24

    The antiemetic effects of nabilone and prochlorperazine on chemotherapy-induced emesis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=131

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic for patients receiving cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=5

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic in cancer patients receiving high-dose methotrexate 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=23 

    THC as an antiemetic in patients treated with cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=27

    Amelioration of cancer chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting by delta-9-THC.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=107

    Superiority of nabilone over prochlorperazine as an antiemetic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=126

    Antiemetic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol in patients receiving cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=4

    Receptor mechanism and antiemetic activity of structurally-diverse cannabinoids 
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...t_radiation_induced_emesis_in_the_least_shrew

    Mayo Study: Marijuana's THC Reduces Stomach Cramping
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20061029211046523

    THC effective in intractable nausea in a patient undergoing gastric bypass surgery
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/2008020313112065

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Oral vs. Inhaled Cannabinoids for Nausea/Vomiting from Cancer Chemotherapy
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/pierson.html

Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannibinol as an Antiemetic in Cancer Patients Receiving High-Dose Methotrexate
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/chang.html

    Hyperemesis Gravidarum and Clinical Cannabis: To Eat or Not to Eat?
http://haworthpress.com/store/ArticleAbstract.asp?ID=18139

Antiemetic efficacy of smoked marijuana: subjective and behavioral effects on nausea induced by syrup of ipecac
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11509190?dopt=Abstract

    Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pregnancy_birth/birth_preparation/marijuana.html





NEURONS/ BRAIN CELLS

    Marijuana Promotes Neuron Growth
http://english.ohmynews.com/articleview/article_view.asp?menu=c10400&no=253377&rel_no=1

Marijuana-Like Chemicals in the Brain Calm Neurons
http://www.medpot.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9686

Marijuana May Spur New Brain Cells
http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5921

Cannabinoids promote embryonic and adult hippocampus neurogenesis
http://www.jci.org/cgi/content/full/115/11/3104




NEUROPATHIC PAIN

    Cannabinoids Among Most Promising Approaches to Treating Neuropathic Pain
http://www.redorbit.com/news/health...binoids_among_most/index.html?source=r_health

    Cannabis-based medicine in central pain in multiple sclerosis
http://www.neurology.org/cgi/content/abstract/65/6/812?etoc

    Cannabis in painful HIV-associated sensory neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=199

    Smoked cannabis therapy for HIV-related painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=172

    Two cannabis based medicinal extracts for relief of central neuropathic pain 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

    Cannabis based medicinal extracts (CBME) in central neuropathic pain due to multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=82

    Analgesic effect of the synthetic cannabinoid CT-3 on chronic neuropathic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=85

    Smoked cannabis in painful peripheral neuropathy and cancer pain refractory to opiods.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=96

    Analgesic effect of the cannabinoid analogue nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=203

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

    Cannabis based treatments for neuropathic and multiple sclerosis-related pain.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...uropathic_and_multiple_sclerosis_related_pain

Whether whole plant Cannabis extracts can improve intractable neurogenic symptoms?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/WholePlantExtractsImproveNeurogenicSymptoms.pdf

Efficacy of 2 Cannabis based medicinal extracts for relief of central neuropathic pain
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CentralNeuropathicPainEfficacy.pdf

    A randomized, placebo-controlled, crossover trial of cannabis cigarettes in neuropathic pain.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/6/1703.htm

    Medicinal Marijuana Effective For Neuropathic Pain In HIV,
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/08/080806113135.htm

    The efficacy and safety of nabilone (a synthetic cannabinoid) in the treatment of anxiety
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=229&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC


----------



## Storm Crow

NEUROPROTECTANT

    Marijuana Protects Your Brain
http://www.roninpub.com/art-mjbrain.html

    The neuroprotective effect of cannabinoids in a rat model of Parkinson's disease 
    (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/17196181

    Neuroprotective and Intraocular Pressure-Lowering Effects of (-)Delta-THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...trahydrocannabinol_in_a_Rat_Model_of_Glaucoma

    Neuroprotective effect of (-)Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...l_neurotoxicity:_involvement_of_peroxynitrite

    Neuroprotection induced by Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in AF5 cells
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...by_Delta_9__tetrahydrocannabinol_in_AF5_cells

    Cannabidiol has a cerebroprotective action
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ependent_myeloperoxidase_inhibiting_mechanism

    Cannabidiol but not Delta(9)-THC has a neuroprotective effect without the development of tolerance..
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...e_effect_without_the_development_of_tolerance

    Delta(9)-THC) prevents cerebral infarction
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tion_via_hypothalamic_independent_hypothermia

    Delta(9)-Tetrahydrocannabinol protects hippocampal neurons from excitotoxicity
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tects_hippocampal_neurons_from_excitotoxicity

    Cannabis and Neuroprotection
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/cannabis_and_neuroprotection.htm

    Neuroprotection by Delta 9-THC against Ouabain-Induced In Vivo Excitotoxicity
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/conten...NDEX=50&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT 

    Cannabinoids and Neuroprotection in Global and Focal Cerebral Ischemia and in Neuronal Cultures
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/conten...NDEX=50&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT 

    Cannabinoid activation of PPARalpha; a novel neuroprotective mechanism
http://www.nature.com/bjp/journal/v152/n5/abs/0707478a.html

The use of cannabinoids in MS: is it evidence based?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/UseOfCannabinoidsInMSEvidenceBased.pdf 

    Neurons on Cannabinoids: Dead or Alive?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/NeuronsDeadOrAlive.pdf

    Cannabinoids and Brain Injury:  Therapeutic Inplications
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CannabinoidsAndBrainInjury.pdf

    Cannabidiol and delta 9THC are neuroprotective antioxidants
http://www.ukcia.org/research/NeuroprotectiveAntioxidants.pdf




NUTRITION

    Oily fish makes 'babies brainier'  (hemp seed- at the very end)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4631006.stm

    Efficacy of dietary hempseed oil in patients with atopic dermatitis. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16019622?queryText=hempseed

    Effects of smoked marijuana on food intake and body weight
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=117

    Characterization, amino acid composition and in vitro digestibility of hemp (Cannabis) proteins
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=a4348ecb0247b9add4a3209943890e39

    HEMP SEED:  THE MOST NUTRITIONALLY COMPLETE FOOD SOURCE IN THE WORLD (1)
http://www.ratical.org/renewables/hempseed1.html

    HEMP SEED:  THE MOST NUTRITIONALLY COMPLETE FOOD SOURCE IN THE WORLD (2)
http://www.ratical.org/renewables/hempseed2.html

    Hemp seed oil: A source of valuable essential fatty acids
http://www.hempfood.com/IHA/iha03101.html

    Occurrence of "omega-3" stearidonic acid  in hemp seed
http://www.hempfood.com/IHA/iha03208.html

    Hemp Seed Oil : The Wonder Oil For the New Millennium
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Happi/HempSeedOilTheWonderOilForTheNewMillennium.htm

    Cannabis butter to spread across Europe
http://www.globalhemp.com/News/2004/April/cannabis_butter.php

    Hempseed as a nutritional resource: An overview
http://www.finola.com/HempseedNutrition.pdf




OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE DISORDER

    Improvement in Refractory Obsessive Compulsive Disorder With Dronabinol
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/165/4/536




OBESITY

    Does Cannabis Hold the Key to Treating Cardiometabolic Disease? (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/525040_print

    Effects of smoked marijuana on food intake and body weight
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=117



ORGAN TRANSPLANTS

Marijuana Use in Potential Liver Transplant Candidates.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...Use_in_Potential_Liver_Transplant_Candidates_

The debate about marijuana usage in transplant candidates: recent medical evidence on marijuana health effects
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...medical_evidence_on_marijuana_health_effects_




OSTEOPOROSIS/ BONES

    Prototype drug to prevent osteoporosis based on cannabinoids
http://www.news-medical.net/?id=15220

    Hebrew U. Researchers Find Cannabis Can Strengthen Bones
http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/96146

    Peripheral cannabinoid receptor, CB2, regulates bone mass
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/abstract/103/3/696

    New Weapon In Battle Against Osteoporosis
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/35621.php

    Activation of CB2 receptor attenuates bone loss in osteoporosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=210#2

    Cannabis-like compound prevents bone loss
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_like_compound_prevents_bone_loss 

    The cannabinoid CB1 receptor regulates bone formation by modulating adrenergic signaling
http://lib.bioinfo.pl/auth:Yirmiya,R

Cannabidiol decreases bone resorption by inhibiting RANK/RANKL expression and pro-inflammatory cytokines during experimental periodontitis in rats.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...es_during_experimental_periodontitis_in_rats_


----------



## Storm Crow

PAIN

     Cannabis effective at relieving pain after major surgery
http://www.news-medical.net/?id=17995

    Cannabinoids, in combination with (NSAIDS), produce a synergistic analgesic effect
http://www.medjournal.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1587&postcount=1

    Cannabinoids Among Most Promising Approaches to Treating Neuropathic Pain,
http://www.redorbit.com/news/health...binoids_among_most/index.html?source=r_health

    Cannabinoid analgesia as a potential new therapeutic option  (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16449552

    Analgesic and adverse effects of an oral cannabis extract (Cannador) for postoperative pain 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=184

    Delta-9-THC based monotherapy in fibromyalgia patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=194

    Add-on treatment with the synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain -
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

    Synergistic affective analgesic interaction between delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=178

    Are oral cannabinoids safe and effective in refractory neuropathic pain?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

    Dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease with anorexia
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

    Cannabis use for chronic non-cancer pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=91

    Tetrahydrocannabinol for treatment of chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=147

    Analgesic effect of the cannabinoid analogue nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=203

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Pain relief with oral cannabinoids in familial Mediterranean fever.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=18

The effect of orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

Analgesic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=16

The analgesic properties of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and codeine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=17

Most pain patients gain benefit from cannabis in a British study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=84#1

Cannabis, pain, and sleep: lessons from trials of Sativex, a cannabis-based medicine.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1384.htm

Cannabis: Use in HIV for Pain and Other Medical Symptoms
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=ef9e418efdf280e0e0ca04d8bd433c52

Ajulemic acid: A novel cannabinoid produces analgesia without a high
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=db06831a99c33b18d1cea7fb6b9bd2a5

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Whether whole plant Cannabis extracts can improve intractable neurogenic symptoms?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/WholePlantExtractsImproveNeurogenicSymptoms.pdf

ANALGESIC AND ANTIINFLAMMATORY ACTIVITY OF CONSTITUENTS OF CANNABIS SATIVA L.
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AnalgesicAndAntiInflammatoryActivityofConstituents.html

    NOVEL SYNERGISTIC OPIOID-CANNABINOID CODRUG FOR PAIN MANAGEMENT
http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=2008045556

    Nabilone for the treatment of pain in fibromyalgia.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17974490

    Cannabis reduces opioid dose in the treatment of chronic non-cancer pain.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=148



PANCREATITIS

Cannabinoids ameliorate pain and reduce disease pathology in cerulein -induced acute pancreatitis
http://ccicnewsletter.com/index.php...20367400&pr=MJJA07_Gastro_Basic#_Toc177908961

    Cannabinoids Reduce Markers of Inflammation and Fibrosis in Pancreatic Stellate Cells
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2253501&rendertype=abstract





PARKINSON'S DISEASE

    Marijuana Compounds May Aid Parkinson's Disease
http://cannabisnews.com/news/19/thread19725.shtml

Marijuana-Like Chemicals Helps Treat Parkinson's
http://cannabisnews.com/news/22/thread22608.shtml

Cannabis use in Parkinson's disease: subjective improvement of motor symptoms.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=33

Cannabinoids reduce levodopa-induced dyskinesia in Parkinson's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=54

Nabilone on L-DOPA induced dyskinesia in patients with idiopathic Parkinson's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=153

Evaluation of cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=14

Beneficial and adverse effects of cannabidiol in a Parkinson patient
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=142

Neuroprotective effect of cannabinoids in a rat model of Parkinson's disease  
(may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/17196181

Cannabinoids in parkinsonism (3 abstracts)
http://www.mdvu.org/emove/article.asp?ID=586

US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html




PATENTS RELATED TO CANNABIS 

    US Patent 7344736 - Extraction of pharmaceutically active components from plant materials
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7344736/fulltext.html

US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html

    US Patent 6328992 - Cannabinoid patch and method for cannabis transdermal delivery
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6328992.html

US Patent 6949582 - Method of relieving analgesia and reducing inflamation using a cannabinoid delivery topical liniment
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6949582/fulltext.html

    US Patent 7402686 - Cannabinoid crystalline derivatives and process of cannabinoid purification
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7402686/fulltext.html

US Patent 6713048 - &#916;9 tetrahydrocannabinol (&#916;9 THC) solution metered dose inhalers and methods of use
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6713048/fulltext.html

    US Patent 6974568 - Treatment for cough
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6974568/fulltext.html

    US Patent 7088914 - Device, method and resistive element for vaporizing a medicament
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7088914/fulltext.html

    US Patent 7399872 - Conversion of CBD to &#916;-THC and &#916;-THC
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7399872/fulltext.html

    US Patent 6383513 - Compositions comprising cannabinoids  (nasal spray) 
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6383513/fulltext.html

    US Patent 6132762 - Transcutaneous application of marijuana
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6132762.html

US Patent 4189491 - Tetrahydrocannabinol in a method of treating glaucoma
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/4189491.html



POST TRAUMATIC STRESS DISORDER/ PTSD

    IDF TO TREAT SHELL SHOCK WITH CANNABIS
http://www.onlinepot.org/medical/idftreatsshellshock.htm

    Study: Marijuana Eases Traumatic Memories
http://cannabisnews.com/news/13/thread13601.shtml

    Medical Marijuana: PTSD Medical Malpractice
http://salem-news.com/articles/june142007/leveque_61407.php

Cannabis for the Wounded - Another Walter Reed Scandal
http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=179973&Disp=11

PTSD and Cannabis: A Clinician Ponders Mechanism of Action
http://ccrmg.org/journal/06spr/perspective2.html

Cannabis Eases Post Traumatic Stress
http://ccrmg.org/journal/06spr/ptsd.html

Endocannabinoids extinguish bad memories in the brain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=123#1

Natural high helps banish bad memories
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn2616-natural-high-helps-banish-bad-memories.html


----------



## Storm Crow

PREGNANCY

Oily fish makes 'babies brainier'
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4631006.stm

    Ganja use among Jamaican women.
http://www.rism.org/isg/dlp/ganja/analyses/GanjaBabyes.html

    Dreher's Jamaican Pregnancy Study
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking06/DreherStudy.html

    Cannabis Relieves Morning Sickness
http://ccrmg.org/journal/06spr/dreher.html#morning

Prenatal Marijuana Exposure and Neonatal Outcomes in Jamaica
http://www.druglibrary.org/Schaffer/hemp/medical/can-babies.htm

The Endocannabinoid-CB Receptor System
http://www.nel.edu/pdf_/25_12/NEL251204A01_Fride_.pdf

CLAIM #7: MARIJUANA USE DURING PREGNANCY HARMS THE FETUS
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth7.shtml

More Pregnancy Highs Than Lows
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/more_pregnancy_highs_than_lows 

Medicinal cannabis use among childbearing women
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=021ecb8e850ed02bf86e05c3d76bf72d

Use of anti-emetic herbs in pregnancy: women's choices, and the question of safety and efficacy
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=fa03beeca28fdfc4ddbb724ac8061090

Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness                http://www.mothering.com/articles/pregnancy_birth/birth_preparation/marijuana.html





PRENATAL EXPOSURE

    Prenatal Marijuana Exposure and Neonatal Outcomes in Jamaica
http://www.druglibrary.org/Schaffer/hemp/medical/can-babies.htm

The Endocannabinoid-CB Receptor System
http://www.nel.edu/pdf_/25_12/NEL251204A01_Fride_.pdf

Ganja use among Jamaican women.
http://www.rism.org/isg/dlp/ganja/analyses/GanjaBabyes.html

    Dreher's Jamaican Pregnancy Study
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking06/DreherStudy.html

    Nonmutagenic action of cannabinoids in vitro
http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB/produkte.asp?Doi=136789 

    Prenatal exposure to tobacco, alcohol, cannabis and caffeine on birth size and subsequent growth.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?db=PubMed&cmd=Retrieve&list_uids=3657756

    Tobacco and marijuana use on offspring growth from birth through 3 years of age.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Prenatal marijuana use and neonatal outcome.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Prenatal exposure to a cannabinoid receptor agonist does not affect sensorimotor gating in rats
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=a01925b3307a8e0a43f093e0645f5df2

Hyperemesis Gravidarum and Clinical Cannabis: To Eat or Not to Eat?    
http://haworthpress.com/store/ArticleAbstract.asp?ID=18139

Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness                http://www.mothering.com/articles/pregnancy_birth/birth_preparation/marijuana.html




PRIONS

    Cannabidiol Prevents Prion Accumulation and Protects Neurons against Prion Toxicity
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/27/36/9537 

Cannabidiol May be Effective in Preventing Bovine Spongiforme Enzephalopathy (Mad Cow Disease)
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20070916110536662




PRURITIS 

    Cream with endocannabinoids effective in the treatment of pruritus
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/20051211212223236/print

    Topical cannabinoid agonists : An effective new possibility for treating chronic pruritus.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=196

    Dronabinol in patients with intractable pruritus secondary to cholestatic liver disease.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=116


QUITTING OTHER DRUGS

Crack heads and roots daughters: The therapeutic use of cannabis in Jamaica (cocaine)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=260

Role of cannabinoid receptors in alcohol abuse
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/30338.php

Cannabidiol, Antioxidants, and Diuretics in Reversing Binge Ethanol-Induced Neurotoxicity
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/c...nd&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

Cannabis substitution  (alcohol)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=86

Cannabis as a Substitute for Alcohol
http://ccrmg.org/journal/03sum/substitutealcohol.html




SAFETY

    Proven: Cannabis is safe medicine
http://www.ukcia.org/research/safe-medicine.htm

    Excerpt from the Merck Manual
http://www.ukcia.org/research/merck.htm

    Medical use of cannabinoids does not cause an increase in serious adverse health effects
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/178/13/1685

    Claims Linking Health Problems And The Strength Of Cannabis May Be Exaggerated
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080617125751.htm



SAFETY-ADULTERANTS/ CONTAMINANTS

Smoke Pot, Get Lead Poisoning? (Germany/Europe)
http://www.webmd.com/news/20080409/smoke-pot-get-lead-poisoning

    Neuropsychological effects of formaldehyde use
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...uropsychological_effects_of_formaldehyde_use_

    #Microbiological contaminants of marijuana
http://www.hempfood.com/IHA/iha01205.html




SATIVEX

    Questions and Answers About SATIVEX® Liquid Medical Marijuana
http://www.mpp.org/library/questions-and-answers-about-sativex-liquid-medical-mariju.html

    Sativex in the treatment of pain caused by rheumatoid arthritis
http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/45/1/50

    Sativex produced significant improvements in a subjective measure of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=170

Sativex in patients suffering from multiple sclerosis associated detrusor overactivity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=168

    Sativex showed positive effects in 65 per cent of patients with chronic diseases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=230#4

    Cannabis; adverse effects from an oromucosal spray.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1357.htm 

    Cannabis, pain, and sleep: lessons from trials of Sativex, a cannabis-based medicine.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1384.htm

    Sativex successfully treats neuropathic pain characterised by allodynia
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=1c256d477009e7d3f5143cfe474843b1


----------



## Storm Crow

SCHIZOPHRENIA/ MENTAL DISORDERS

    Increased cannabinoid receptor density in the posterior cingulate cortex in schizophrenia.
    (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16710682

    Symptoms of schizotypy precede cannabis use.
http://www.ukcia.org/forum/read.php?7,7543,7579

    Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=171

    Anandamide levels in cerebrospinal fluid of first-episode schizophrenic patients
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...chizophrenic_patients:_Impact_of_cannabis_use

    Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-Induced Effects on Psychosis and Cognition
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ol_Induced_Effects_on_Psychosis_and_Cognition

    Cannabis is a First-Line Treatment for Childhood Mental Disorders
http://www.counterpunch.org/mikuriya07082006.html

    Cannabis does not induce schizophrenia,
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/12283.php

    Cannabis use does not cause schizophrenia
http://www.health.am/psy/more/cannabis_use_does_not_cause_schizophrenia/

    Cannabinoids and psychosis.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cannabis as a psychotropic medication
http://bjp.rcpsych.org/cgi/content/full/185/1/78

    Study Shows Long Term Marijuana Users Healthy
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_science3.shtml

    Cannabis and schizophrenia link blurs further
http://www.newscientist.com/channel...bis-and-schizophrenia-link-blurs-further.html

Evidence does not show a strong causal relation between the use of cannabis and psychosocial harm
http://www.library.nhs.uk/mentalHealth/ViewResource.aspx?resID=224106&tabID=289

No Increased Schizophrenia Risk With Use Of Cannabis
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...eased_schizophrenia_risk_with_use_of_cannabis 

    Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml

Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic. A double-blind, controlled clinical trial on cannabidiol vs. amisulpride in acute schizophrenia.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=213&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC




SICKLE CELL DISEASE

    Sickle Cell Disease and Cannabis
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/Sickle_cell.htm

    Marijuana smoking in young adults with sickle cell
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/content/view/309/

    Medical use of cannabis in sickle cell disease
http://www.chanvre-info.ch/info/it/Medical-use-of-cannabis-in-sickle.html

    Cannabis use in sickle cell disease: a questionnaire study.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=16173972&dopt=Abstract



SLEEP MODULATION

    Cannabidiol, a constituent of Cannabis sativa, modulates sleep in rats. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16844117?prt=true

    Dronabinol reduces signs and symptoms of idiopathic intracranial hypertension
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=181

    Cannabis-based medicine in central pain in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=175

    Two cannabis based medicinal extracts for relief of central neuropathic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=15

    Functional role for cannabinoids in respiratory stability during sleep
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/cannabis_and_sleep_apnea.htm

    THC reduces sleep apnoea in animal research
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=120#1

    Cannabis, pain, and sleep: lessons from trials of Sativex, a cannabis-based medicine.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1384.htm

    Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers. Caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1234.htm

    Effect of illicit recreational drugs upon sleep: Cocaine, ecstasy and marijuana.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18313952?dopt=AbstractPlus

    The nonpsychoactive cannabis constituent cannabidiol is a wake-inducing agent.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tituent_cannabidiol_is_a_wake_inducing_agent_





SMOKED CANNABIS AS A MEDICATION

Fitness to drive in spite (because) of THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl.../[Fitness_to_drive_in_spite__because__of_THC]

The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Effects of smoked marijuana on food intake and body weight
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=117

Effects of smoked marijuana in experimentally induced asthma.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=57

Smoked marijuana and oral delta-9-THC on specific airway conductance in asthmatic subjects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/SmokedAndOralInAsthmatic.php

The effects of smoked cannabis in painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=96

Inhalation marijuana as an antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=155

Oral vs. Inhaled Cannabinoids for Nausea/Vomiting from Cancer Chemotherapy
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/pierson.html

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Epilepsy patients are smoking pot
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=1638

Anticonvulsant nature of marihuana smoking
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=39

Marijuana Smoking vs Cannabinoids for Glaucoma Therapy
http://archopht.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/abstract/116/11/1433

Marihuana smoking and intraocular pressure.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=47

    CANNABIS AND MARINOL IN THE TREATMENT OF MIGRAINE HEADACHE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/migrn2.htm

Marinol vs Natural Cannabis
http://www.norml.org/pdf_files/NORML_Marinol_vs_Natural_Cannabis.pdf

Smoked cannabis therapy for HIV-related painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=172

Smoked cannabis in painful peripheral neuropathy and cancer pain refractory to opiods.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=96

Marijuana smoking in young adults with sickle cell
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/content/view/309/

Medical use of cannabis in sickle cell disease
http://www.chanvre-info.ch/info/it/Medical-use-of-cannabis-in-sickle.html

Antiemetic efficacy of smoked marijuana: subjective and behavioral effects on nausea induced by syrup of ipecac.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11509190?dopt=Abstract

Evaluation of herbal cannabis characteristics by medical users: a randomized trial
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pubmed&pubmedid=17101054

Chronic Cannabis Use in the Compassionate Investigational New Drug Program
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/cmu/chronic_cannabis_use.htm







SOCIAL ADJUSTMENT

Some go without a cigarette: characteristics of cannabis users who have never smoked tobacco.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/11/1483.htm 

Marijuana use motives and social anxiety among marijuana-using young adults.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1303.htm


----------



## Storm Crow

SPASTICITY

    The treatment of spasticity with Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in persons with spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=166

    Cannabis-based medicine in spasticity caused by multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=192

    Cannabinoids in multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=160

    Sativex produced significant improvements in a subjective measure of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=170

    Do cannabis-based medicinal extracts have general or specific effects on symptoms in ms?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=56

    Efficacy, safety and tolerability of an oral cannabis extract in the treatment of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=63

    Are oral cannabinoids safe and effective in refractory neuropathic pain?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    The treatment of spasticity with D9-THC in patients with spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=79

    The effect of orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Treatment of spasticity in spinal cord injury with dronabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=112

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol shows antispastic and analgesic effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=10

    Effect of cannabinoids on spasticity and ataxia in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=2

    Delta-9-THC in the treatment of spasticity associated with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=1

    Effect of Delta-9-THC on EMG Measurements in Human Spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=110

    The effect of delta-9-THC on human spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=154

    Cannabis effect on spasticity in spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=113

    Treatment of human spasticity with delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
`    http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=8

    Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

    The perceived effects of marijuana on spinal cord injured males.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=138

    Motor effects of delta 9 THC in cerebellar Lurcher mutant mice.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...delta_9_THC_in_cerebellar_Lurcher_mutant_mice

    Cannabis-based medicine in spasticity caused by multiple sclerosis
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ne_in_spasticity_caused_by_multiple_sclerosis

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...le_blind_placebo_controlled_cross_over_trial_





SPINAL CORD INJURY

    The treatment of spasticity with Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in persons with spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=166

    Are oral cannabinoids safe and effective in refractory neuropathic pain?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

    The treatment of spasticity with D9-THC in patients with spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=79

    Delta-9-THC as an alternative therapy for overactive bladders in spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=102

    The effect of orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

    Treatment of spasticity in spinal cord injury with dronabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=112

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol shows antispastic and analgesic effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=10

    The effect of delta-9-THC on human spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=154

    Cannabis effect on spasticity in spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=113

    Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

    The perceived effects of marijuana on spinal cord injured males.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=138




STROKE

    Cannabidiol has a cerebroprotective action
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ependent_myeloperoxidase_inhibiting_mechanism

    Delta(9)-THC) prevents cerebral infarction
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tion_via_hypothalamic_independent_hypothermia

Medical marijuana: study shows that THC slows atherosclerosis
http://thenexthurrah.typepad.com/the_next_hurrah/2005/04/medical_marijua.html

US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html




TAXONOMY

    History of Cannabis and Its Preparations in Saga, Science and Sobriquet
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/115806128/PDFSTART


TEA AS MEDICINE

    Cannabis tea revisited: A systematic evaluation
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cuppa Gives A Better 'ooh'
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cuppa_gives_a_better_ooh

    With the use of cannabis tea only a small proportion of THC in the cannabis is ingested
http://www.ohiopatient.net/v2/content/view/906/37/


----------



## Storm Crow

THC/ TETRAHYDROCANNABINOL

    THC is effective in the treatment of tics in Tourette syndrome
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=98

    THC effective in Tourette-Syndrome
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/tourette_thc.htm

    THC effective in Tourette syndrome in a 6-week trial
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=146#1

    Treatment of Tourette's Syndrome With Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/156/3/495

THC inhibits primary marker of Alzheimer's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=225#3

    THC improves appetite and reverses weight loss in AIDS patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=189

    Cancer-related anorexia-cachexia syndrome
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ial_from_the_Cannabis_In_Cachexia_Study_Group

    THC effective in appetite and weight loss in severe lung disease (COPD)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=191#2

    The antinociceptive effect of Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol in the arthritic rat 
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...c_rat_involves_the_CB_2__cannabinoid_receptor

    Synergy between Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine in the arthritic rat
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ocannabinol_and_morphine_in_the_arthritic_rat

    Bronchial effects of aerosolized delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=109

    Bronchodilator effect of delta1-tetrahydrocannabinol administered by aerosol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=60

    Effects of smoked marijuana in experimentally induced asthma.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=57

    Marijuana and oral delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol on specific airway conductance
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=67

New Synthetic Delta-9-THC Inhaler Offers Safe, Rapid Delivery
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/22937.php

Smoked marijuana and oral delta-9-THC on specific airway conductance in asthmatic subjects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/SmokedAndOralInAsthmatic.php

Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in patients with recurrent glioblastoma multiforme.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=193

9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Inhibits Cell Cycle Progression in Human Breast Cancer
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/66/13/6615

THC and prochlorperazine effective in reducing vomiting in women following breast surgery
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=219#1

{Delta}9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-Induced Apoptosis in Jurkat Leukemia T Cells
http://mcr.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/4/8/549

    Delta(9)-THC) prevents cerebral infarction
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tion_via_hypothalamic_independent_hypothermia

Medical marijuana: study shows that THC slows atherosclerosis
http://thenexthurrah.typepad.com/the_next_hurrah/2005/04/medical_marijua.html

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol shows antispastic and analgesic effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=10

    The effect of delta-9-THC on human spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=154

    The treatment of spasticity with D9-THC) in patients with spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=79

    Delta-9-THC as an alternative therapy for overactive bladders in spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=102

    The effect of orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

    The treatment of spasticity with Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in persons with spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=166

    Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-Induced Effects on Psychosis and Cognition
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ol_Induced_Effects_on_Psychosis_and_Cognition

Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

Analgesic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=16

The analgesic properties of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and codeine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=17

The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Cannabis use for chronic non-cancer pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=91

    Tetrahydrocannabinol for treatment of chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=147

Delta-9-THC based monotherapy in fibromyalgia patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=194

Delta(9)-THC) prevents cerebral infarction
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tion_via_hypothalamic_independent_hypothermia

    Delta(9)-Tetrahydrocannabinol protects hippocampal neurons from excitotoxicity
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tects_hippocampal_neurons_from_excitotoxicity

THC effective in intractable nausea in a patient undergoing gastric bypass surgery
http://bbsnews.net/article.php/2008020313112065

Differential Effects of  THC or CBD-rich Cannabis Extracts on  Working Memory in Rats
http://www.ukcia.org/research/THCCBDWorkingMemory.pdf

Oral vs. Inhaled Cannabinoids for Nausea/Vomiting from Cancer Chemotherapy
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/pierson.html

Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannibinol as an Antiemetic in Cancer Patients Receiving High-Dose Methotrexate
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/chang.html

Neurocognitive performance during acute THC intoxication in heavy and occasional cannabis users.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum




THC ACID/ THCA

    Production of THC acid by the biosynthetic enzyme secreted from transgenic Pichia pastoris.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1331.htm



TOBACCO VS CANNABIS 

    Cannabis Smoke and Cancer: Assessing the Risk
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6891

    Cannabis and tobacco smoke are not equally carcinogenic
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1277837

    Smoking Marijuana Does Not Cause Lung Cancer
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v05/n1065/a03.html

    Tobacco and marijuana use on offspring growth from birth through 3 years of age.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Progression from marijuana use to daily smoking and nicotine dependence
http://www.erowid.org/references/refs_view.php?ID=6951

High anxieties - What the WHO doesn't want you to know about cannabis
http://www.newscientist.com/article...o-doesnt-want-you-to-know-about-cannabis.html

Radioactive tobacco
http://www.cannabisculture.com/news/tobacco/

Some go without a cigarette: characteristics of cannabis users who have never smoked tobacco.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/11/1483.htm

Cannabis use when it's legal
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=6abd32a0fe982308d096c8de7949a364

Aluminum in Tobacco and Cannabis and Smoking-Related Disease
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0ce5675bbc396facb514cf03f3b4bc4e

Marijuana Improves Fertility in Tobacco Smokers
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Marijuana-Improves-Fertility-in-Tobacco-Smokers-41535.shtml



TOLERANCE

    A Molecular Basis of Analgesic Tolerance to Cannabinoids
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/conten...NDEX=20&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT


----------



## Storm Crow

TOURETTE'S SYNDROME

    Treatment of Tourette's Syndrome With Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/156/3/495

    THC is effective in the treatment of tics in Tourette syndrome
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=98

    Treatment of Tourette's syndrome with Delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=99

    Cannabinoids: possible role in patho-physiology and therapy of Gilles de la Tourette syndrome.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=100

    THC effective in Tourette-Syndrome
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/tourette_thc.htm

    THC effective in Tourette syndrome in a 6-week trial
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=146#1

    Cannabinoids reduce symptoms of Tourette's syndrome.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14521482?dopt=Abstract&holding=f1000,f1000m,isrctn

    Effective treatment of Tourettes syndrome with marijuana.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=255&&search_pattern=INTERACTION



ULCERATIVE COLITIS- see CROHN'S


VAPORIZERS

    Vaporization as a smokeless cannabis delivery system
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=187

    Smokeless Cannabis Delivery Device Efficient And Less Toxic
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/71112.php

    Volcano is to Vaporizer As Porsche is to Automobile
http://ccrmg.org/journal/04spr/volcano.html

    Recommendation to Patients: "Dont smoke, Vaporize"
http://ccrmg.org/journal/03sum/vaporize.html

    Decreased respiratory symptoms in cannabis users who vaporize.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/4/1195.htm

    Use of vaporizers reduces toxins from cannabis smoke
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=146#2

    Marijuana Water Pipe and Vaporizer Study
http://www.ukcia.org/research/pipes.htm

    Effect of intrapulmonary tetrahydrocannabinol administration in humans.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/8/1816.htm

    US Patent 7088914 - Device, method and resistive element for vaporizing a medicament
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7088914/fulltext.html


VISION- see GLAUCOMA


WILSON'S DISEASE

    Cannabis sativa and dystonia secondary to Wilson's disease. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/15390041




WITHDRAWAL SYNDROME

Excerpt from the Merck Manual
http://www.ukcia.org/research/merck.htm 

    Pot, Tobacco Withdrawal Equally Rough
http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/news/20080130/pot-tobacco-withdrawal-equally-rough



YOUNG ADULTS- see CHILDREN/YOUNG ADULTS





TAAA-DAAAAH!!! :heart:


Enjoy! 

Have a Happy New Year! :yay: 

- Granny eace:


----------



## Hick

Fantastic list of resources granny!! THANK YOU!!!
I cleaned up the thread and closed it, to keep it as concise and direct as possible. If you wish to add ANYTHING to it, just drop me a pm. I can open it briefly for you to add, I can add it, or you can post it in a new thread and call my attention to it, and I can "merge" the information.


----------



## Cannabiscotti

wow. my mom's never smoked a day in her life, and right now she's on vikodin. i just read her a bunch of this list and i'm pretty sure we are on the same page now. she said, "well it sounds like they use it for everything". thanks crow.


----------



## Storm Crow

Granny is being totally radical again!  :holysheep:

*I am setting my list Free!* Anyone who would like a copy just needs to go here-

http://www.greenpassion.org/f72/absolutely-free-granny-storm-crows-list-14144/

and then email us! That simple! We send back an email ASAP with the list as an attachment. No charge. No stings attached. We do need to know if you want the list in PDF or WORD and if you are on a size-restricting email service (like hotmail). We have the WORD list in 2 chunks for hotmail users. The email is NOT mine- it is dedicated to sending out the list only!

The list is exactly what I have on my computer. No "..." breaks in the URLs, no breaks due to the limit of post size, and it can easily be forwarded to your friends. I have even added an index (use font 12, Times New Roman for printouts).

All we ask is that you *share it with others*- friends, family, politicians and anyone who could benefit from the knowledge! 


Hope to hear from you all soon! We want the list to go viral!:yay:



Granny eace:


----------



## Storm Crow

And this list is now out-dated! I have the new one up at -

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51728

There's about 30 pages of new links, so head on over there and take a peek! I am now giving away the 2010 version at the same email as before-

i.wantgrannyslist(at)greenpassion.org  

I hope to hear from you soon! 

Granny eace:


----------



## Hick

THANKS GRANNY!  
I will re-sticky the _new_ and improved list!


----------

